# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Isa Boletini (1864-1916)

## Sokoli

Marrë nga ATSH

Isa Boletini lindi në fshatin Boletin të Mitrovicës më 16 janar 1864. Fati e solli që po në atë muaj të vitit 1916, tashmë në moshën 52-vjeçare të vritet në pabesi së bashku me njerëzit më të afërt të tij, dy djemtë, dy nipat e tre bashkëluftëtarët që nuk i'u ndanë deri në rrahjet e fundit të zemrës. Në këtë hark kohor të moshës së tij të prerë, 35 vjet Isa Boletini i vuri në shërbim të atdheut e të kombit i lidhur me një nga drejtimet më themelore të lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare, me luftën e armatosur për çlirim dhe bashkim kombëtar.  

Në fillim si luftëtar e më vonë si prijës, Isa Boletini u rrit së bashku me lëvizjen e armatosur kundërosmane të fundit të shekullit XIX e fillimit të shekullit XX. Në këtë proces ai mësoi dhe fitoi mjaft cilësi të vyera, të cilat do t'i vlejnë në përpjekjet për organizimin e udhëheqjen ushtarake të kësaj lëvizjeje. Tiparet e një udhëheqësi ushtarak ai i shfaqi që në kontaktet e para me taborret osmane i rrethuar prej tyre në kullën e Boletinit në fundit e shekullit XIX. Këto tipare do të formoheshin e zhvilloheshin plotësisht dhe do të shfaqeshin me tërëë madhështinë e tyre gjartë kryengritjeve të mëdha të viteve 1910-1912, e veçanërisht në betejat e zhvilluara në Grykën e Carralevës në maj 1910 dhe në betejat e maj-korrikut të kryengritjes së vitit 1912. Për shkallën e lartë të organizimit dhe mënyrën e drejtimit të kryengritësve, oficerët turq e vlerësuan Isa Boletinin dhe krerët e tjerë kryengritës si njerëz të shkolluar e specialistë të zotë, të cilët sipas tyre, nuk mund të ishin shqiptarë. Ndërsa, shtypi i kohës e vlerësoi Isanë si gjeneral të ushtrisë shqiptare.  

Bashkimin e popullit shqiptar në luftën kundërosmane, ai e shihte si faktorin kryesor të brendshëm për arritjen e fitores. "Kur të bashkohen të gjithë shqiptarët, do të theksonte Isai, e të lidhin ndër vedi një besë shqiptare, do të jemë të zotë të përzomë urdinë e turkut jo me armë, por edhe me hunjtë e gardhit". Kjo u arrit në Kryengritjen e Përgjithshme të vitit 1912. Në kuadrin e përgatitjeve të kryengritjes brenda vendit, hyjnë edhe përpjekjet e Isa Boletinit e të krerëve të tjerë për të siguruar një mbështetje e bashkëpunim me vendet fqinje. Në kushtet e refuzimit të një bashkëpunimi të tillë nga Mali i Zi dhe Bullgaria, Isa Boletini i nxitur nga nevojat e kryengritësve për armë e municion, u mundua të shfrytëzojë prirjet e Serbisë për të bashkëpunuar me kryengritësit shqiptarë.  

Isa Boletini punoi intensivisht për organizimin e kryengritjes. Ai mori pjesë në Kuvendin e Junikut përkrah grupit autonomist dhe miratoi programin politik me kërkesën themelore për autonominë e Shqipërisë. Për realizimin e këtij programi, ai në bashkëpunim me Hasan Prishtinën e krerë të tjerë, drejtuan forcat kryengritëse për çlirimin e qyteteve kryesore të Kosovës. Sukseset e njëpasnjëshme të kryengritjes e detyruan Portën e Lartë të ulej në bisedime me shqiptarët. Më pas, fillimi i Luftës Ballkanike në tetor 1912 e gjeti Isa Boletinin përkrah bashkëluftëtarëve të tij në hapësirën e midis Ibrit dhe Llapit. Pas rënies së Podujevës në duart e serbëve, Isai u tërhoq në drejtim të Shalës për t'u prerë hovin ushtrive serbe që vinin në drejtim të Mitrovicës. Rrethimi i Mitrovicës nga forcat serbe e detyroi Isa Boletinin të tërhiqej në drejtim të Prizrenit e prej andej në krahinat ende të papushtuara për të vijuar më tej luftën për mbrojtjen e vendit. Në Sllovë të Dibrës, Isai mësoi për aktin e madh politik kombëtar që po përgatitej në Vlorë. Vetëm aty ai pa shpëtimin e Kosovës dhe viseve të tjera shqiptare të pushtuara nga ushtria e Aleancës Ballkanike.

I zgjedhur si delegat i Kosovës, në krye të 100 luftëtarëve kosovarë ai u nis për në Vlorë. Në sheshin e flamurit për herë të parë ai u takua me Ismail Qemalin. Shtrëngimin e dorës së tij Isa Boletini e shoqëroi me urimin "Të lumtë dora Ismail Qemali" dhe mori prej plakut të urtë të Vlorës vlerësimin më të lartë për kontributin që ai kishte dhënë për shpalljen e pavarësisë "Ti më dhe krahun e fuqishëëm Isa Boletini".


Vëmendjen e Isa Boletinit, ashtu si edhe të atdhetarëve të tjerë, e tërhiqte çështja e kufijve të shtetit shqiptar. Isai u zgjodh në përbërjen e delegacionit të qeverisë së Vlorës që u nis në Londër si përfaqësues i Kosovës, fati i të cilës do të përcaktohej në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve. Vendimet e padrejta që mori Konferenca e Londrës duke lënë jashtë kufijve më shumë se gjysmën e kombit shqiptar, përforcoi bindjen tek Isai se një padrejtësi të tillë do ta zgjidhte vetë populli shqiptar. Fillimi i Luftës së Parë Botërore e gjeti Isa Boletinin në Malësinë e Gjakovës. Përqëndrimi i forcave ushtarake serbe e malazeze në kufirin shqiptar dhe bashkëpunimi i tyre me reaksionin brenda vendit e detyroi Isanë të linte Krasniqen e të zbriste në Shkodër, tashmë në gjendje të rëndë shëndetësore e në kushte tejet të vështira ekonomike, pasi gjithë pasurinë e tij e kishte vënë në shërbim të luftës për liri e pavarësi.

Në qershor 1915 forcat malazeze rrethuan Shkodrën. Për të mos rënë në dorë të tyre, Isai kërkoi strehim në Konsullatën Franceze në Shkodër dhe i kërkoi nënkonsullit që ta ndihmonte për t'u larguar në një vend asnjanës ose të ndërhynte pranë qeverisë së Malit të Zi dhe Serbisë që të lejonin kthimin e tij pranë familjes në Mitrovicë. Në qoftë se nuk do t'i realizoheshin kërkesat, Isai kishte vendosur që me çdo sakrificë të çante natën rrethimin e forcave malazeze e të largohej nga Shkodra. Por, qeveria franceze vendosi t'ia dorëzojë Isa Boletinin Malit të Zi, duke u bërë kështu drejtpërdrejtë pjesëmarrëse në krimin e shëmtuar që serbo-malazezët kryen ndaj Isait te Ura e Podgoricës.

----------


## Sokoli

Mbreti i Malit të Zi Nikolla shumë herë para diplomatëve të akredituar në Cetinë shprehej se "Mali i Zi pa Shkodër nuk mynd të jetojë!" Ai në fillim të Luftës së Parë Botërore kishte pushtuar Shqipërinë e Veriut (Malësinë e Shkodrës). Në mbarim të qershorit të vitit 1916 ushtria e tij hyri në Shkodër, tash dhe herën e parë me 1913. Konsulli françez me anën e Prenkë Bibë Dodës e ftoi Isën dhe i thotë: "Të fton ambasadori francez në Cetinë, sipas urdhërit të ministrisë së Punëvë të Jashtme dhe na porositi t`ju përcjellim me anije lufte në çdo vend neutral që Ju dëshironi". Ushtria malazeze e komanduar nga gjenerali shqiptarëve Radomir Veshoviq, i cili bënte krime ndaj patriotëve shqiptarë. Një numër i madh patriotësh i interrnoi si: Mehmet Pashë Drallën, Hil Mosin, Aqif Pashën, Luigj Gurakuqin e shumë të tjerë në Podgoricë e vende tjera të Malit të Zi. Me kujtimet e veta i nipi i Isa Boletinit, sipas autorit 
S. Luarasi, Tafil Boletini në mes tjerash thotë: "Na tue qenë në Konsullatën franceze shihnim konsullin e Malit të Zi, A. Martinoviqin, të takohej me konsullin francez...". Konsulli francez, mbas një jave, thotë Tafili, i thotë axhës: "Tashti si Shkodra si Cetina njësoj asht. Ju duhet me shkue në Cetinë. Ambasadori ynë atje ka me me i rregullue për ndonjë shtet neutral". 
Isa Boletini edhe pse e njihte mirë politikën e Malit të Zi, për fat të keq u tradhtua nga konsulli francez Bikok dhe pranoi të shkoj në Cetinë. Atje e pat ftuar gjenerali Filips, në atë kohë atashe ushtarak i Anglisë në Cetinë, kurse më vonë ish komandant i ushtrive ndërkombëtare në Shkodër. Ai i tha: "Të vijë mysafir në Ambasadën e tyre, dhe ta nxjerrë nga Mali i Zi me aeroplan jashtë Malit të Zi". Isa Boletini iu përgjegj se kishte qenë në konsullatën e tyre në Shkodër, por e kishte gjetur të mbyllur. Ai i tregoi, për fat të keq se e kanë ftuar francezët më parë, dhe për këtë arsye nuk mund të shkelte bukën e bujarit! Por, ky i fundit nuk ishte bujar, por tradhëtar. Ai ia dorëzoi Isa Boletinin me shokë Qeverisë së Malit të Zi e cila menjëherë e internoi. Mali i Zi pak gjëra bënte pa dijeninë e Rusisë e me siguri edhe këtu do të jenë gishtat e saj, si hakmarrje për ngjarjet e vitit 1903 në Mitrovicë, ku u vra Konsulli rus i cili ishte vu në krye të ushtrisë osmane në luftë kundër shqiptarëve kryengritës! Po ashtu Isa Boletini nuk ishte pajtuar me shumë dëshira të Cetinës dhe Beogradit. Isa me shokë përsëri u dërgua në Nikshiq ku ishte strehuar herën e parë me 1911, por tani me qëllime tjera të errëta. Një natë sa ishin në Nikshiq, filloi një shamatë në mes të ushtrisë në njërën anë dhe xhandarmërisë në anën tjetër. Çështja e konfliktit ishin kosovarët. Aty u ndanë dysh, kush është kundra dhe kush pro. Rolin kryesor e luajti pronari i shtëpisë së banimit, z.V. Zllatari, i cili kishte përkrahje nga opozita e mbretit Nikolla ose simpati ndaj Boletinit dhe trimërisë së tij, ose për interesat e veta. Por, më në fund e mbrojti Isa Boletinin me shokë nga ekzekutimi i ushtrisë. Të nesërmen ushtria mori me vete kosovarët dhe mbërrini në Danillovgrad. Pas pak ditësh, sipas kujtimeve të Tafil Boletinit erdhëm në Podgoricë. Këtu u vendosëm në shtëpinë e Lumo-viqit. Kapterri që ishim në kompetencën e tij thoshte se aty nuk ka vetëm një vend fjetjeje, edhepse ishin dy tri dhoma! Këta kanë protestuar që të jenë të gjithë së bashku për arsye se ishte Isa i sëmurë. Në fund këtu bashkë me Isën ishin strehuar edhe Tafili dhe Abdulla Maxhuni. Natën e dytë organet ekzekutuese donin ta vritnin Isën me shokë, por këtij krimi iu kundërvua kapterri i cili e ktheu mbrapa kapitenin e grupit të ekzekutimit. Isën e kishte lajmëruar Abaz Selaci se çka e pret. Tafili në kujtimet e cituara thotë: M`u dhimbke axha kur thoshte: "Ah, mos t`u kisha ju me vete sa me qef do t`u linja shpirtin në dorë. Unë i kam edhe gjashtë djem të tjerë e s`kam gajle, po më dhimbeni ju tre nipat që nuk leni mashkull në shtëpi dhe ajo nanë e shkretë që jet pa djem !" I thashë aty për aty: "Axhë, për këtë punë aspak mos u mërzit. Në qoftë se thanë që ne të tre vllaznit të vdesim përnjëherë, ani pra le të bahet ! Kudo të ishim larg njani-tjetrit, vdekja do të na gjente, pra ma mirë me vdekë gjithë bashkë, këtu ndaj teje me nerë". Kështu ishte zhvilluar dialogu në mes të nipit dhe axhës, heronjve të Kosovës, që është edhe shembulli më i madh i rinisë kosovare për gjakun që po derdhë edhe sot për liri. Në atë kohë në Podgoricë propaganda e ndytë e qarqeve qeveritare kishte hap parullën: "Kaçakët duan ta djegin Podgoricën...!", Prandaj pronari Lumoviq i kishte thënë Isasë: "Fati iu pruni në konakun tim për me shpëtue shtëpinë dhe pasurinë që duen me plaçkitë e me djeg Podgoricën!" Herë pas here i ftonin të paraqiten në zyra ushtarake. Çdo herë zyrtarët na thonin të vinim mbas dreke. Ditën e tretë, me 23 janar 1916, të dielën përsëri na ftuan në Ministri të Luftës, rrëfen Tafili, te gjenerali Veshoviq, i cili gjithashtu përsëriti fjalët: "Të vini mbas dreke". Ushtria austriake kishte hyrë në qytet. Detyra e mbajtjes së qetësisë i ishte besuar kriminelit të njohur Savo Llazareviqit me dy batalionë xhandarë. Sipas fjalëve të Tafilit, rreth 80 xhandarë kishin rrethuar në të dy anët urën mbi lumin Ribnicë, karshi Prefekturës, afër kishës katolike. 
Qyteti ishte i mbyllur, pushtet më s`ka. Dy vëllezërit e mi, Jonuzi dhe Haliti me Hajdar Radishevën, po ktheheshin për në shtëpi te axha, thotë dëshmitari i tragjedisë Tafili. Patrulla në krye të urës, që po priste ardhjen e axhës, i ndali me urdhër të oficerit. Xhandarët gati me pushkë për të shti pyetën: "Kush është Isa Boletini? Mos shtini se nuk është me këta". Kur dëgjoi Jonuzi shpjegimet që iu dha oficeri xhandarëve, kishte vrapuar të kalonte urën për ta lajmëruar Isën se çka kishin përgatitur për të. Po pasi e kishin nxanë urën këta të tre i futën në një shtëpi me roje. 
Tue qenë se ura u mbyll, ata nuk u dukën deri sa hypën në urë. Me t`u dukun, u dha shenjë: "Qe Isa Boletini!" Dhe mbrapa tij e nxunë edhe hyrjen, rrëfen Tafili: Axha me Jonuzin e shokët u rrethuan në të gjitha anët. Oficeri komandues me zë të lartë i thirri: "Dorëzoni armët!" Dhe axha: "Jo besa s`ja kam dorëzuar as kralit as mbretit". Dhe nxorri shpejt naganten. Për rrëfimin autentik përsëri po japim fjalët e Tafilit: "E para shtënë qe e Niko Buriqit. Në flakë të kësaj përpjekje shtinte axha dhe shokët e tij përreth me nga dy revole në dorë sa i zbrazën të gjithë fishekët. Djali i axhës Halili që erdhi në atë çast tok me Idrizin u vra me një bombë që ia pat marrë Niko-xhandari. Këtu u vra Isa Boletini vetë i teti: të bijt dhe Zahidi, dy nipat-Jonuzi dhe Halili, pastaj Hajdar Selim Radisheva, kunati i Isasë, djali i vëllait të Hajdarit, Idriz Blini dhe Myslim Niman Bala nga Isniqi. Si do të shohim në vijim, burimet e kohës thonë se edhe pala sulmuese pati tetë të vrarë dhe disa të plagosur, por numri i tyre nuk është gjetur në dokumenta të cilat i shfrytëzova për jetëshkrim të Boletinit me shokë, që është vetëm një shënim i shkurtër, sepse për të është shkruar shumë dhe në të ardhmen do të shkruhet edhe më shumë. 
Një kronikë malazeze e asaj kohe në mes tjerash thotë: 
"Fillimi i Luftë së Parë Botërore dhe okupimi i Malit të Zi nga Austria e gjeti Isën në Podgoricë. Ka banuar në anë të majtë të lumit Ribnicë, në qytetin e vjetër-sot bulevardi B. Jovanoviq, në shtëpi të Lumoviqit. Ministri i ushtrisë malazeze Radomir Veshoviq ka mbetur në Podgoricë në zyrën e Drejtorisë së Qarkut deri sa të nënshkruaj kapitullimin e ushtrisë. Ai ka menduar që të organizojë luftën guerile, dhe për këtë qëllim ka menduar që Isa mund ta ndihmojë, por vetëm në qoftë se do ta vejë nën komandën e vet. Për këtë arsye ai kishte urdhëruar që të ftohet Boletini me gardën e tij për t`i çarmatosur. Kronisti më vonë shkruan se për këtë çështje erdhi më vonë deri në mosmarrëveshje. Në qoftë se ka ndodhur kështu pse ata do ta vrisnin që më përpara gjatë internimit në Nikshiq dhe Danilovgrad? Pobjeda e përditshme nga Titogradi, më 26. maj1980 e botoi kronikën e atëhershme ku thuhet se ngjarja ishte më 19 janar. Kurse Tafil Boletini sipas Luarasit dëshmon se ka qenë me 23 janar, si u shënua nga historianët shqiptar. Kronika e vjetër thotë se Boletini kishte dërguar katër veta si pararojë. Ata kur e panë se kanë ra në rrethim hynë në zyrën e parë në tokë dhe u mbyllën. Kanë shti në njerëz në rrugë! Nga ana tjetër erdhi Ilija Spasojev Popoviq dhe hodhi një bombë dhe ata u vranë?! Banesën e Isës nga Drejtoria e Qarkut e ndante lumi Ribnicë. Ai ka dalë nga banesa dhe ka mësy ta kalojë urën. Pas tij kanë shkuar njerëzit e tij. Njëri nga garda e tij sygjeroi: "Nuk shkoj, po prit!" Gjashtëdhjetë metra nga Drejtoria e pa se është i rrethuar. Ka nxjerrë "mauzerin" nga brezi dhe ka filluar të shtijë në rrugë... Ka vra disa zyrtarë dhe disa "viganë" - ekstrem-nacionalistë?! Të rinjtë që kanë sulmuar nga dogana-godina e vjetër e "Pobjedës" e qëlluan dhe ai ra vdekur. Po ashtu u vranë edhe garda e tij në urë. Kronisti i këtyre ngjarjeve ka harruar se në vend të rinisë ishte xhandarmëria ushtarake e mbretit Nikolla, më i keqi lloj njerëzish në shërbimin shtëtëror. Ata bënin dhunë edhe ndaj popullit të vet, jo vetëm të huajve. 
Në skicën për biografinë e vet këtë ditë zie të popullit shqiptar e cek edhe Millovan Gjillas, njëri nga bashkëpunëtorët më të afërt të Titos në ish-Jugosllavi, pastaj disidenti numër një nga "Bota komuniste" në Perëndim. Në librin e tij "Land Without Justice", New York ( Toka pa zakon ) f. 51 etj. shkruan: Sipas kujtimeve të babait të tij Nikolla Gjillas, kapiten i policisë famkeqe të lartëpërmendur "Lufta me vullnetarë të Isasë nuk zgjati shumë edhe pse ai u mbrojt heroikisht. Në sulm u vra udhëheqësi e me të edhe të afërmit e tij. I plagosur rëndë është çuar në gjunjë, edhe pse i pafuqishëm të mbajë pushkën, ka shti me revolver, me dëshirë që sa më shtrenjtë të paguaj jëtën e vet..." Millovan Gjillas, në vijim i përsërit fjalët e atit Nikollë: Kam vrapuar nga ai, por shqiptari trim i pafrenuar e mbështeti revolverin në dorën e majtë të tij, por nuk pati kohë që ta zbrazë. Një ushtar ia shpejtoi dhe ai ra. Përsëri babai ka shpejtuar te Isa. Ai e ka shikuar me sy të përgjakshëm. Ka fol diçka në gjuhën e vet por babai nuk e ka marrë vesh". 
Gjillas shton: "Babai e mori" mauzerin "si kujtimin më të madh!" Ai në tjetër vend flet se Nikolla Gjillas e pagoi këtë kujtim me kokë në vitin 1941 për hakmarrje! Autori i këtij libri me hollësi njofton për veprat kriminele dhe gjenocidin e babait të vet me kolegët e tij xhandarët e mbretit Nikolla ndaj popullit shqiptar dhe atij mysliman. 
Në afërsi të kufirit shqiptaro-malazez, në mes të Tuzit dhe Podgoricës, në Cem, në varrezat kolektive myslimane të qytetit pushojnë eshtrat e kryetrimit, personalitetit dhe protagonistit të shquar të Lëvizjes Nacional-çlirimtare. Së pari u varros në jug të qytetit të Podgoricës, më 25 janar 1916, ku morën pjesë të gjithë shqiptarët dhe bashkëluftëtarët e tij. Fjalën e përmotshme e mbajti Nasuf Dizdari nga Shkodra. Vdekja tragjike nuk e shkëputi shpirtin, shpresën dhe mesazhin e tij nga populli ynë. Ai duhet të jetë inspiracioni më i madh i brezave të ardhshëm. Ai shfaqet në skenën e luftës shqiptare me moton: "Më mirë vdekjen se robërinë"! 

Mr. Gjergj Nikprelaj

----------


## Hyllien

Rrëfimi i nipit të heroit: Si u zhvarrosën eshtrat në fshehtësi në Malin e Zi dhe ruajtja për 26 vjet në xhaminë e Mitrovicës 

Zbulohen eshtrat e humbura të Isa Boletinit 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fatos Veliu


Ditën e shtunë të kësaj jave, në datën 25 shtator, mes një ceremonie të jashtëzakonshme do të arrijnë në Boletin eshtrat e Isa Boletinit, të dy djemve dhe të dy nipave të tij, si dhe të tre bashkëluftëtarëve të vrarë në të njëjtën kohë, në pabesi të plotë, nga forcat serbe plot 88 vjet më parë në Podgoricë. 70 kilometra rrugë do të bëjnë eshtrat e Heroit të njohur të Kombit, që të arrijnë në vendlindjen e tij , të cilat prisnin prej vitesh të vendosura në thasë nejloni në Mitrovicë. Isa Boletini me bashkëluftëtarët dhe djemtë e tij u preh në një varr të zakonshëm në Podgoricë plot 64 vjet, qëkurse ishte varrosur që pas vrasjes së tij, në janarin e 1916-ës. Pas viteve shtatëdhjetë, do të ruhej për të një përdhosje e madhe, derisa do të arrihej që mbi varrin e tij të bëhej shesh lodrash apo parking makinash. Nga kosovarët e atjeshëm u bë mes shumë mundimesh ruajtja e vendit të eshtrave, jo pak por 7 vjet, ku ai u dergj poshtë parkingut, derisa në vitin 1977 i nxorrën në fshehtësi të plotë. Që nga ai vit deri sot, ato i kanë ruajtur në fshehtësinë më të madhe nëpër thasë nejloni. Por pikërisht kjo odise e gjatë dhe e dhimbshme që ishte ruajtur pas vdekjes për heroin me të cilin krenohen shqiptarët, do të përfundojë ditën e shtunë, ku ai do të arrijë në vatanin e të parëve të tij të ringritur për tre vjet me radhë. Pikërisht për këtë ngjarje flet sot, ekskluzivisht për Gazetën, vetë nipi i tij 68-vjeçar, i cili njihet po me emrin e të gjyshit, Isa Boletini. Si ishte ngjarja që serbët vendosën që mbi varrin e Isës të bënin kënd lodrash për fëmijë. Pse u rrezikua varri i tij për të humbur përfundimisht dhe si e mbrojtën kosovarët nga kjo e papritur. Kthimi i vorrezës në parking makinash dhe si u bë e mundur nxjerrja e eshtarve në mesnetët e ftohta dhe me shi, duke u rujatur nga vëzhgimet. Si u ruajtën për vite të tëra në thasë të posaçëm dhe kur u mor vendimi që ato të silleshin në shtëpi. Odiseja e gjatë derisa u përfunduan kullat e heroit dhe ceremonia që do të organizohet nga shqiptarët e të gjitha trevave për të pritur në shtëpi eshtrat e tij etj., të cilat do të tregohen me hollësi nga vetë nipi i heroit, 68 vjeçari Boletini.


Zoti Boletini, kur u vra gjyshi juaj Isa Boletini?
Im gjysh është vrarë së bashku me dy xhaxhallarët e mi, që ishin dy djemtë e tij si dhe me dy nipat dhe tre bashkëluftëtarë të tjerë, në janarin e vitit 1916, në një tradhti nga forcat serbo-malazeze të drejtuara nga ministri i Brendshëm serb i asaj kohe. Ai u vra në Podgoricë. Aty dhe u varros së bashku me të tjerët. Në varrimin e tij kanë marrë pjesë mijëra njerëz nga të gjitha trevat e Kosovës.

E kishit të ruajtur deri sot varrin e tij?
Ai u vra, siç ju thashë, në vitin 1916. Pas disa vjetësh ka shkuar im atë Ademi, i cili është saktësisht i biri i Isës dhe ka mundur të bëjë një rregullim të përgjithshëm të varreve, ku të paktën vuri një pllakë me nënshkrim te koka e tyre. Kij parasysh se im atë në ato varre kishte edhe dy vëllezër dhe dy nipër të tij. Por një vit më mbrapa im atë vdiq, pasi u vra nga Njësitet Guerile të Shkodrës. Boletini ishte nënkolonel në Ushtrinë Kombëtare Shtetërore. Madje, ka qenë komandant i batalionit "Dajti", që mori pjesë në luftën italo-greke, ku ndihmoi fuqishëm italianët së bashku me Spiro Moisiun, i cili ka qenë miku i ngushtë i tim eti dhe që në atë luftë edhe ai ka qenë komandant i batalionit "Tomorri". Gjatë periudhës së '43-shit ka qenë në ushtrinë shqiptare në Shkodër. Por të kemi parasysh se këta kishin vetëm emrin, pasi ushtria jonë në atë kohë pothuajse nuk ekzistonte fare. Në një ditë janari të atij viti të '43-shit ai ndodhej në Kafen e Madhe në Shkodër, pranë të cilit ishte edhe komandanti i xhandarmërisë, Ndrec Prenga. Atë ditë Ndreca qe vënë në plan nga njësitet guerile të qytetit, për tu vrarë dhe kështu ndodhi. Në atë situatë u vra edhe im atë Ademi, si dhe dy persona të tjerë që, me sa di, kanë qenë italianë.

Ishte vrasje aksidentale apo e piketuar?
Absolutisht aksidentale, pasi forcat komuniste që vepronin atëhere në Shkodër e kanë pranuar, madje kanë kërkluar falje, në tre trakte apo qarkore të nxjerra radhazi, menjëherë pas asaj vrasjeje.

Pas vrasjes së babait tuaj, nuk u kujdes kush për varret?
Kemi parasysh se ne kemi jetuar në Shqipëri. Varret deri në vitn 1970 kanë ngelur ashtu siç kanë qenë dhe në fillim. Kjo për faktin se në Kosovën e pasçlirimit sundonte pushteti serb, i cili, gjithsesi për demagogji, në vitet e para të bashkëekzitencës paqësore nuk i interesonin ngritja e figurave mitike të kombit tonë.

Pse thatë deri në vitin 1970?
sërish marrëdhëniet e kosovarëve me pushtetin serbo-malazez, që ishte instaluar fuqishëm në të gjitha qelizat e Kosovës. Si për ironi të fatit, varrezat ku prehej Isa Boletini u prishën fare dhe aty u bë një shesh "i mirë" për të luajtur kalamajtë. Pas kësaj u projektua dhe u bë një kënd lodrash, po për fëmijët.

Mbi varret ishte sheshi i lojrave të fëmijve?
Mos u çudisni kur flasim për pushtetin serb. Ishte pikërisht mbi varrin e Isa Boletinit, të djemve dhe të nipave të tij. Jo vetëm kaq, por u llogarit që ky kënd lojrash të sofistikohej, duke u bërë tepër modern, që do të arrihej duke u gërmuar thellë gjithë vendi, poshtë të cilit ndodhej edhe varri i heroit. Kjo do të thoshte që të zhdukeshin fare eshtrat që ishin në varret atjeshme. Mirëpo pas ndërhyrjes së fuqishme të shumë shoqatave të shqiptarëve, si dhe format diplomatike të tyre, bënë që të ndryshonte destinacioni i fushës. Pas kësaj ndërhyrjeje u vendos që ajo fushë nga kënd lodrash të kthehej në parking makinash të mëdha të transportit ndërkombëtar, ose makinat TIR siç quheshin atëherë.

A nuk ishte edhe kjo përdhosje e varreve?
Po shqiptarët me anë formash intensive mbi pushtetin serbo-malazez bënë të mundur të paktën të ndryshonte destinacioni nga kënd lojrash në parking. Këtu qëllimi ishte që të mos arrihej të gërmohej vendi, se në këtë rast do të humbisnin fare varret. Kështu që me parking automjetesh u arrit të paktën që të shpëtojë gërmimi. Pra, u shpëtuan varret.

Çfarë ndodhi më mbrapa me ato varre?
U arrit të nxirreshin dhe të vendoseshin në vend të sigurt.

Në ç'mënyrë?
Ka qenë viti 1977. Kishin plot 7 vjet që përdhoseshin varret e Isës dhe të luftëtarëve të tij. Kjo nuk ishte e lehtë për shqiptarët kudo që ishin, pasi me figurën e tij përdhosej gjithë autoriteti i kombit tonë. Pikërisht në atë vit ka ndërhyrë presidenti Rugova. Ishte një ndërhyrje direkte e tij, që të institucionalizohej disi përpjekja që kishte filluar nga shumë njerëz patriotë dhe intelektualë të shquar të Kosovës.Pas asaj ndërhyrjeje u ngrit grupi i posaçëm për të nxjerrë eshtrat e Isës dhe të bashkëluftëtarëve të tij, i cili përbëhej nga historianë dhe intelektualë të shquar, si doktor Muhamet Shukri, doktor Latif Berisha, nipi i Isa Boletinit, Remzi Murati, apo hoxha i Mitrovicës etj.

Ishte legal ky komision?
Nuk bëhej fjalë për legalitete, çdo gjë ishte në fshehtësinë më të madhe, madje kërkonte sacrifice, pasi çdo ndërrmarrje e tillë në kushtet kur u ndërrmor kjo iniciativë nuk ishte pa pasoja, po qe se do të diktoheshe. Megjithatë unë ju shpjegova se ishte ai përkushtimi patriotik që eshtrat e atyre që kishin luftuar për liri dhe për pavarësi të ishin në vendin që meritonin. Ky përkushtim patriotik ishte kaq i madh sa që gjente një solidarizim nga gjithkush. Në këtë atmosferë filloi puna e madhe për të gërmuar aty ku mendohej se ishin varret që në ato momente, siç ju bëra të ditur ishte parking makinash të transportit të rëndë. Punohej natën deri në mëngjes, në një fshehtësi të plotë, derisa zabardhte dita. Kjo punë në të shumtën e rasteve bëhej në kohë të ftohtë dhe në acar, pasi andej në ato zona është shumë ftohtë. Nuk kanë qenë të pakta rastet kur kjo punë bëhej edhe në kushtet e shirave të ftohtë.

Sa kohë vazhduan këto punime?
Derisa i gjetën të gjitha varret, u punua jo pak, por plot dy javë. Puna bëhej me eskavatorë dhe në shumë raste gërmohej edhe shumë thellë.

I dallonit eshtrat nga njëri-tjetri?
Në fillim i nxorrëm të gjitha eshtrat, duke i vendosur në një vend të përbashkët. Pastaj i futëm në një thes dhe i çuam në Mitrovicë. Këtu u morën specialistët e kësaj procedure, të cilët pas një kohe të gjatë, mbështetur në karakteristikat e trupave që kishin pasur, u bë ndarja e të gjitha eshtrave sipas emrave. 
I vendosëm në thasë të posaçëm, sipas radhës dhe, si u vumë edhe etiketat përkatëse, i vendosëm në një xhami. Po doni të dini më shumë, po ju them akoma se ajo xhami që u vendosën të gjitha eshtrat e tyre ishte pikërisht në pjesën lindore të Mitrovicës, e cila binte në zonën serbe. I vendosëm në radhë, në thasë, që të mos humbisnin, duke u siguruar një vend jo të dukshëm.

Deri tani aty kanë ndenjur?
Po. Di që deri tani kanë ndenjur në Mitrovicë. Saktësisht se ku i kanë mbajtur, tani kohët e fundit, nuk e di. Por e di se për to janë kujdesur shumë, jo një e dy, por ekipe të posaçme.

Po gjatë kohës së luftës në Kosovë, a pati probleme?
Nuk ka pasur asnjë problem. Nuk ka rënë në dorë të serbit asgjë, megjithëse Kosova kaloi gjithë atë flakë dhe atë tragjedi, duke parë të djegur dhe të therur, por eshtrat e heronjve asnjëherë nuk la kënd të prekte mbi to. Ato i konsideronte krenari kombëtare.

Kur u vendos që eshtrat të vendosen në Boletin?
Para tre vjetësh, me porosi të presidentit Ibrahim Rugova dhe të deputetit Ramadan Kelmendi, si dhe të ministrit të Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, u vendos që në fshatin Boletin të "Shala e Kosovës" të ringriheshin tri kullat e Isa Boletinit, të cilat ishin të shkatërruara që në kohën e Turqisë. Vendimi i mëtejshëm i urdhrit të autoriteteve të mësipërme të Kosovës ishte që aty ku do të ngriheshin kullat të vendoseshin së fundmi eshtrat e të parëve të tyre, të cilat, siç dhe jeni në dijeni, do të sillen nga Mitrovica pikërisht të shtunën e kësaj jave në orën dhjetë paradite dhe që do të varrosen me ceremoni madhështore, ku do të ketë pjesëmarrës nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare. Do të marrin pjesë, gjithashtu, dhe autoritetet më të larta të Kosovës.

Që para tre vjetësh që është marrë vendimi bëhet e mundur vetëm tani sjellja e eshtrave në vendlindje?
Ka qenë tre vjet punë për të ndërtuar tri kullat e të parëve të Boletinajve. Në fillim ka filluar me problemet e pronësisë, ku të gjithë pasardhësit kanë qenë dakord për të mos i kërkuar pronat që u takonin në vendin që do të ndërtoheshin kullat, të cilat do të jenë muzeumi i Boletinajve.

Sa vetë kanë firmosur nga fisi, që dhurojnë pronat e të parëve?
Kemi qenë nëntë vetë, djem dhe nipër të Isës.

Mund të dimë diçka për vendlindjen e Isa Boletinit?
Fshati Boletin, i ndodhur në "Shala e Kosovës", është një fshat malor i ndodhur mbi 1100 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Ai i përket krahinës më të madhe të Kosovës, Bejgorës. Dikur ka pasur mbi treqind shtëpi, por sot janë shumë të larguar, shumica edhe si rezultat i terrorit serb. E veçantë e këtij fshati ishte se të gjithë fshatarët dikur kanë qenë me të njëjtin mbiemër, Boletini, pavarësisht se mund të mos kishin ndonjë lidhje gjaku mes tyre. Me largimin që kanë bërë nga fshati, për qëllime dhe të mbrojtjes nga terrori, shumë prej tyre kanë ndryshuar tashmë mbiemrin. Kryesisht sundon në ditët e sotme mbiemri Peçi. E veçanta e atij fshati malor është se klima është shumë e ftohtë, duke arritur deri dhe 7-8 gradë nën zero, aq sa shkollat në atë periudhë e kanë të pamundur ndjekjen e mësimit. Ka shumë pyje dhe blegtori, të cilat janë dhe baza e marrjes së njerëzve me punë.


Jeta dhe Veprimtaria e Isa Boletinit

Heroi shqiptar Isa Boletini ka lindur në vitin 1864 në fshatin Boletin të Kosovës.Jeta e tij ka shënuar plot 35 vjet luftë të organizuar kundër poshtuesve të trojeve të Shqipërisë, turqve dhe serbëve. Veprimtaria luftarake e tij e ka zanafillën që në moshën 16-vjeçare, duke filluar me Lidhjen e Prizrenit dhe ka vazhduar deri në vitin 1916, kur ai u vra në pabesi nga forcat serbo-malazeze, kur ishte pikërisht 52 vjeç. Është shquar kryesisht në organizimin e çetave të Kosovës, ku gjatë asaj periudhe është bërë drejtuesi kryesor i rezistencës dhe i luftërave në trevat e saj. Një emër të veçantë në historinë luftarake të Isa Boletinit ka lënë lufta e Cërrnalievës, në të cilën ai ka marrë pjesë me mbi tre mijë luftëtarë kosovarë kundër forcave turke. Ajo luftë në atë periudhë është vënë në fokusin e gazetave të kohës, duke tërhequr vëmendjen e gjithë opinionit botëror, duke u mbiquajtur "Termopilet e Kosovës" (Njehsim me luftën Romako-Spartane). Për të kanë folur konkretisht të gjitha gazetat europiane, veçanërisht ajo bullgare, hungareze, serbe, (pasi serbit i interesonte lufta kundër turkut), madje jehona e saj ka shkuar deri në Amerikë, ku për të ka folur edhe vetë Fan Noli.
E veçantë në jetën e Boletinit është ultimatumi që ai i ka dhënë në vitin 1910 Konsullit Rus, i cili ishte vendosur në Mitrovicë dhe bashkëpunonte me forcat serbe. Ultimatumi i nënshkruar nga Isa Boletini i dha mundësi konsullit në fjalë që të largohej brenda ditës nga Mitrovica, ndërkohë që u njoftua, gjithashtu, dhe popullata vendëse se "ai që e mbronte konsullin, do t'i delte tymi i tradhtisë nga banesa e tij." Isa Boletini është vrarë në pabesi nga forcat serbo-malazeze pikërisht në vitin 1916, kur ai ishte 52 vjeç dhe kishte shënuar vitin e 35-të që nuk e kishte lëshuar asnjë moment armën nga dora, të cilën e kishte marrë që në moshën 16-vjeçare.


Kullat e Boletinit të ringritura rishtas

Këto tre vjet si u mor vendimi për të ringritur kullat e Isa Boletinit të cilat ishin rrafshuar që në kohën e turqisë u bënë këto ndërtime: U ndërtua shtëpia e zjarrit të Isës, që ishte pikërisht ajo që ai rrinte. U ndërtua oda e burrave, që ishte kulla tjetër ku, për raste të rëndësishme të fisit, rrinin burrat. Gjithashtu, u ndërtuan dhe oborri që rrethonte kullat e Isës, siç kishte qenë më parë, por që është shkatërruar që në kohën e Turqisë; kroi i posaçëm në oborrin e kullave, të cilin Isa e kishte pas ndërtuar me dorën e vet; shkolla e fshatit, të cilën, ashtu si edhe kullën, ai e kishte ndërtuar po vetë. Pra, siç e shikon, për të pritur eshtrat e Isa Boletinit në banesën e vjetër të tij, në vendlindje është bërë një punë kolosale për ta bërë vatanin e të parëve tanë ashtu siç ka qenë. Atje tashmë pritet të vijë vetëm ai me të bijtë, që qëndron në thasët e nejlonit për vite të tëra, për të pritur ditën që të shkojë në shtëpinë e vet.


Vrasja në Podgoricë e Boletinit

Isa Boletini është vrarë vetë i shtatë në Podgoricë nga forcat serbo-malazeze, pikërisht në 23 janar të vitit 1916. Në atë moment ai është vrarë së bashku me dy djemtë e tij, dy nipat dhe tre bashkëluftëtarë të tjerë. Varrimi i tij në atë kohë është kthyer në një tubim demonstrimi kombëtar. Ishin mijëra shqiptarët e ardhur nga të gjitha zonat e Kosovës, si nga Tuzi, Podgorica, Ulqini etj, të cilët morën pjesë në varrimin e tij e të djemve , nipave dhe të tre bashkëluftëtarëve që u vranë në të njëjtën kohë. Pas gjashtë vjetësh si ai ishte vrarë, pra në vitin 1942, i biri i tij Adem Boletini bëri një rregullim të përgjithshëm të varreve të ndodhura në Podgoricë, pasi u lejua të vendoste pllakat e nënshkrimit mbi ta. Ndërkohë, një vit më vonë, në janarin e vitit 1943 edhe i biri i Boletinit, Ademi, u vra aksidentalisht në Shkodër, gjatë një atentati që bënë forcat e Njësiteve Guerile te "Kafja e Madhe" ndaj komandantit të xhandarmërisë, Ndrec Prenga, i cili po rrinte afër Adem Boletinit. Pas kësaj, për varrin e heroit dhe të bashkëluftëtarëve të tij, ndikuar dhe nga faktorët politikë që sundonin në Kosovën e shtypur nën pushtetin serb, nuk mundi të kujdesej më kush deri në vitin 1977, kur me ndërhyrjen e Presidentit të parë të Kosovës do të bëhej e mundur gjetja e eshtrave të luftëtarëve,të cilët deri më sot do të rrinin të siguruar në vende të fshehta në Podgoricë.

----------


## King_Gentius



----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_E Hene, 17 Korrik 2006_


*ISA BOLETINI SIPAS MILOVAN XHILASIT. FIGURA E NJOHUR SHQIPTARE TE CILEN E ADMIRON TERE DIASPORA*
Sivjet eshte 90 vjetori i renies se Isa Boletinit. Do te ishte ne nder te shqiptareve dhe te malazezeve ta kujtonin ne Podgorice renien e tij dhe mundesisht se bashku t`i benin nje permendore ne ate qytet. 

_Nga Gjeke Gjonlekaj, New York_ 

Pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore deri ne vjeshten e vitit 1966, ishte ndaluar mesimi i historise se popullit shqiptar ne shkollat shqipe ne ish Jugosllavi. Per heronjte tane kombetare kishim mesuar nga kenget popullore ose kishim degjuar nga transmetimet e Radio Tiranes. Rapsodet kishin kenduar per luftetaret shqiptare te lirise. Lahutare sot e kesaj dite kendojne: 
"Kur kane dale kacaket e hyrrjetit 
S`kane gjet vend per ketej detit, 
Der qe dale kane ne bajrak te Trieshit 
Ne bajrak te Trieshit kur kane mbrri, 
Hapen deren 200 shtepi 
Prej Kosove ketu ia mbrrini, 
Me cet t`vet Ise Boletini" 

Pas renies se Aleksander Rankovicit nga pushteti, shqiptaret kishin fituar disa te drejta kombetare, midis tyre edhe lirine e mesimit te historise kombetare. Profesor Ali Hadri ne bashkepunim me disa historiane te tjere te Kosoves kishin ribotuar Historine e Popullit Shqiptar, bile kopertinen e kishin ilustruar me fotografite e Ismail Qemalit dhe Isa Boletinit. 

Kjo mbulese ishte pare me respekt te madh. Isa Boletini ishte vrare ne qytetin e vendlindjes sime. Per renien e tij heroike eshte folur shume. Ai kishte rene te Ura e Ribnices. Nje zonje shqiptare nga vendlindja ime, e quajtur Prete Lucja, e kishte pare me syte e saj vrasjen tragjike dhe heroike te Isa Boletinit. 

Ajo kishte qene e martuar me oficerin cek Joseph Borinski dhe ne ate kohe kishte jetuar ne Podgorice. Para 50 vjetesh ajo tregonte hollesi per vrasjen tragjike te Isa Boletinit dhe trimave te tjere shqiptare. Pershkrimet e saj ishin shume te dhembshme. 

Ajo tregonte per sjelljet mizore te bandave malazeze kunder Isa Boletinit dhe luftetareve te tij. Shume qytetare malazeze e kishin pare me syte e tyre renien e Ises dhe trimave te tij shqiptare dhe ishin zemeruar per sjelljet cnjerezore te atyre bandave, tregonte Prete Lucja. 

Diaspora kishte degjuar per Isa Boletinin 
Ne fillim te shekullit te kaluar diaspora shqiptare kishte lexuar dhe degjuar shume per lufterat heroike te Isa Boletinit. Ai kishte qene Adem Jashari i kohes sone. Ne vitin 1910 shqiptaret e Amerikes dhe prijesi i tyre Fan Noli kishin parashtruar idene e fteses se Isa Boletinit ne Amerike. 

Bile ne nje kuvend te madh shqiptaresh ne Boston, ne fund te fjalimit Fan Noli kishte thene "Rrofte Isa Boletini". Ne tetor te vitit 1989, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova dhe Profesor Engjell Sedaj gjendeshin ne Amerike per 300 vjetorin e Pjeter Bogdanit. Me kete rast u ishte pergatitur nje vizite ne kryeqytetin amerikan. Ate mbremje para nisjes se tyre per ne Washington e krahasuam me vajtjen e Ises ne London. Ibrahim Rugoves nuk i kishte pelqyer krahasimi dhe shtoi: "Isa ishte folklor". Nuk beri asnje koment tjeter. 

Me vone disa gazetare besnike te Lidhjes Demokratike te Kosoves qe ishin vendosur ne Amerike pas debimeve me dhune nga puna, kishin bere nje propagande shume te ndyre kunder Isa Boletini, edhe pse shume historiane dhe shkrimtare te huaj kishin treguar respekt te jashtezakonshem per kete hero legjendar te popullit shqiptar. 

Midis tyre kishte bere pjese edhe shkrimtari i njohur dhe disidenti anti komunist Millovan Gjillas me vepren e tij letrare "Toka pa Drejtesi"(Land without Justice) botuar anglisht ne New York ne vitin 1958 nga "Harcourt, Brace &World , Inc. Millovan Gjillas shkruan: "Beteja e Ises me ushtaret e tij vullnetare nuk kishte vazhduar shume, pavaresisht heroizmit te rrepte te shqiptareve. 

Nga kjo goditje kishte rene udheheqesi i tyre dhe besniket e tij me te devotshem. Njerezit me te afert te Ises ishin likuiduar dhe te tjeret ishin shperndare ne kater ane. Isa Boletini ishte vrare. Por kishte luftuar trimerisht, bile per nje kohe te gjate pavaresisht se kishte mbetur i vetem ne rruge te madhe. 

Ashtu i plagosur ishte ngritur ne gjunje dhe sado qe nuk kishte fuqi per ta mbajtur pushken qellonte me revole qe te pakten te vriste ndonjerin prej armiqve para se te jepte shpirt. Babai im ishte turrur me vrap drejt tij dhe shqiptari i pamposhtur e kishte kaluar revolen ne dore te majte,por nuk kishte pasur kohe te hapte zjarr. 

Nje ushtar e kishte vene ne shenje dhe Isa kishte rene perdhe. Babai ishte afruar me vrap dhe Isa e kishte shikuar me syte e tij te medhenj e te pergjakur, kishte thene dicka ne gjuhen e tij amtare dhe ne ate cast kishte dhene shpirt. Babai e kishte marre mauzerin e tij te gjate me doreze te stolisur argjendi dhe e kishte ruajtur si kujtimin me te shtrenjte. 

Per cudi edhe ne femijeve na vinte keq dhe ndjenim hidherim dhe kishin mbajtur zi per Isa Boletinin. Edhe babait i vinte keq, megjithese ai ishte krenar qe ishte vrare prej grupit te tij. Ky ishte nje pikellim i vecante, ishte me teper nje admirim per nje hero sypatrembur te Shqiperise, qe kishte luftuar deri ne fund ne nje fushe te zhveshur ne mes te rruges se madhe, pa iu lutur kurrkujt dhe pa falur kurrkend, ashtu drejt ne kembe i pambrojtur. 

Admirim per figuren e tij 
Admirimi per te bente pjese gjithashtu ne pikellimin tone. Ne qofte se nje njeri duhet te vdese, do te ishte mire te binte ashtu sic kishte rene Isa Boletini. U kujtofte perjete nga ata qe e pane dhe nga ata qe kane degjuar per te. Shume me vone ne i patem treguar babait dhe e ngacmonim per kete se kishim lexuar qe Isa Boletini kishte vdekur ne Shkoder. 

Babai nuk e pranonte nje gje te tille. Por per te nuk kishte aq rendesi nese ky kishte qene Isa Boletini vete apo ndonje nga oficeret e tij kryesorja ishte se shqiptaret qe kishin luftuar ne ate beteje dhe sidomos prijesi i tyre qe nuk mund te ishte njeri tjeter vec Isa Boletini ishte vrare. 

Babait i kishin thene se ky ishte Isa. Dhe kjo mjaftonte per te, fakti i renies se tij ishte provuar per jete te jeteve me zjarrin e pushkeve". Revistat me te njohura letrare dhe politike amerikane, sic ishte"The New Yorker" dhe "The New Republic" kishin shkruar shume per kete veper, bile e kishin cilesuar si me te rendesishmen te botes komuniste pas "Donit te Qete" te Sholohovit. 

Natyrisht se nje pershkrim i tille per heroin tone legjendar Isa Boletinin ne nje veper kaq te madhe e kishte nderuar ate pjese te rendesishme te historise sone kombetare. Sivjet eshte 90 vjetori i renies se Isa Boletinit. 

Do te ishte ne nder te shqiptareve dhe te malazezeve ta kujtonin ne Podgorice renien e tij dhe mundesisht se bashku t`i benin nje permendore ne ate qytet. Nga pershkrimi shume i fuqishem i Millovan Gjillasit per renien e Akilit tone mund te mesojne poetet, artistet dhe historianet shqiptare dhe me gjere.

----------


## J@mes

*Roli dhe kontributi i Isa Boletinit për Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë.*

(Ky material u përshtat nga Mimoza Dajçi mbesë e familjes së Boletinëve)

_Isa Boletini (1864-1916)>"Unë s'kam ardhur në Londër për Mitrovicën time, por kam ardhur për të gjitha tokat shqiptare që të bashkohen në një shtet"_

Isa Buletini ka qenë atdhetar i shquar, organizator e udhëheqës i lëvizjes për çlirim e bashkim kombëtar. Lindi në fshatin Boletin të Mitrovicës, më 1864, në një familje me tradita patriotike. Në moshën 17- vjeçare mori pjesë si luftëtar i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit në Betejën e Slivovës ( 22. 04. 1881) kundër forcave osmane. Përkrahu Haxhi Zekën dhe atdhetarët tjerë në themelin e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Pejës. Përkrahu revolucionin xhonturk të vitit 1908. Ishte një nga organizatorët e Kuvendit të Ferizajit (1908) që luajti rol të rëndësishëm në shpalljen e Kushtetutës. Iu kundërvu politikës reaksionare e antiishqiptare të xhonturqve. U dallua si udhëheqës e organizator i kryengritjeve të mëdha populloreantiosmane të viteve 1910- 1912, veçanërisht në betejat e zhvilluara me ushtritë turke në zonat Shtimj - Carravelë më 1910. Gjatë Luftës I Ballkanike u vu në krye të çetave të armatosura për mbojtjen e trojeve shqiptare dhe të qeverisë së përkohshme të Vlorës. Më 1913, si anëtar i delegacionit shqiptar, së bashku me I. Qemalin shkoi në Londër, ku protestoi me forcë kundër vendimit të Fuqive të Mëdha për copëtimin e Shqipërisë. Më vonë I. Bolentini kaloi përsëri në Kosovë, ku organizoi qëndresën popullore kundër pushtuesve të rinj serbomalazezë. Më 23 janar 1916 u vra pabesisht nga shovinistët malazezë në Podgoricë.

----------


## J@mes

*BOLETINI, PRIJSI SHQIPTARËVE QË TMERROI STAMBOLLIN*

Kur Lordi anglez e pyeti se ku binte në hartë fshati i tij, Isa Boletini iu përgjigj: "Unë s'kam ardhur në Londër për Mitrovicën time, por kam ardhur për të gjitha tokat shqiptare që të bashkohen në një shtet"
Të gjitha ngjarjet e vogla e të mëdha në Kosove janë të lidhura ngushtë me atdhetarin e shquar Isa Boletini. Por roli dhe kontributi i tij më i madh është i lidhur me Kryengritjen shqiptare të vitit 1912 dhe shpalljen e Pavarësisë. Në të dyja këto heroi Isa Boletini ka luajtur një rol shumë të madh. 
Isa Boletini u lind në viti 1864 në fshatin Boletin të Shalës së Mitrovicës. 
Familja Boletini ka dhënë një kontribut të madh për çështjen kombëtare për liri e pavarësi dhe me këtë frymë është rritur e edukuar edhe Isaj. Siç dihet, Lidhja e Prizrenit ka qenë ngjarja më e rëndësishme e popullit tonë e cila i vuri themelet e shtetit të ardhshëm shqiptar dhe ngjalli ndërgjegjen shqiptare. Ajo formoi qeverinë e parë, me të gjitha segmentet e shtetit, duke e krijuar edhe Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes. Mirëpo shtetet e Evropës, si gjithë herë, jo vetëm që nuk e njohën, por e nxitën Perandorinë osmane që ta shtypte sa ma më parë. Një nga ushtarët trima të Lidhjes së Prizrenit ka qenë edhe Isa Boletini, i cili luftoi për krah heronjve Mic Sokoli e Sefë Kosharja për të mbrojtur tokën amtare kundra hordhive osmane të Dervish Pashës. Isa i ri e pa me sytë e tij heroizmin e Mic Sokolit kur u hodh mbi grykën e topit të armikut, për t'ju dhënë zemër luftëtarëve trima që e jepni jetën si me le. Këtë shembull do ta ndiqte më pas edhe Isa Boletini në të gjitha betejat legjendare, jo duke komanduar nga pas luftëtarët, por duke u prirë në ballë. Ndonëse Lidhja e Prizërenit u shtyp me gjak, idetë e saj kombëtare të mbrujtura thellë në ndërgjegjen e popullit tonë nuk u shuan kurrë e jehona e saj vazhdoi gjatë duke edukuar brezat që erdhën më ndjenjën e atdhedashurisë.

----------


## J@mes

*Isa në Lidhjen e Pejës*

Në vitin 1899 u themelua Lidhja e Pejës nga atdhetari i madh Haxhi Zeka e në atë ngjarje të shënuar Isa Boletini luajti një rol të rëndësishëm për organizim e mbrojtjen në Kosovën Veriore. Ai morri pjesë në atë kuvend në krye të delegatëve të Mitrovicës ku u mori përsipër që vendimet e Kuvendit do t'i zbatonte me përpikmëri. Por armiqtë shekullor të Shqipërisë si gjithmonë, sa e panë se shqiptarët filluan të organizohen, gjetën një kalë troje që e futën në mes për të perçarë shqiptarët. Pikërisht kur Lidhja e Pejës po merrte po atë shtrirje e atë karakter Kombëtar si të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, me dorën tradhtare të shqiptarit Mahmut Zajmi të shitur te osmanlia e te Serbia, më 1901 e vrau kryetarin e Lidhjes së Pejës të madhin Haxhi Zeka. Betejën e parë me ushtrinë osmane Isa Boletini e ka bërë në vitin 1895. Valiu i Kosovës Hafiz Pasha i dha urdhër majorit Mehmet Efendiut që ta sulmonte në befasi Isa Boletinin ditën e Bajramit. Por Isai ishte mësuar me pabesitë e osmanlijve dhe rrinte gjithmonë në pritje për çdo të papritur. Në atë kohë majori turk në krye të një taborri ushtarësh u nis për Boletin. Ndërkohë Isai i kishte zënë pusi atje ku ai nuk e priste dhe jo vetëm që e shpartalloi ushtrinë osmane po vrau shumë prej tyre dhe vetë majorin që e la kokën në luftë. Ndërsa Isai me forcat e tij i shkoi në fshatin Banjë dhe i çoi fjalë Veliut: "Shnosh e mirë arrita në Banjë, ndërsa majorin Mehmet Efendiun e lash në Boletin. Po të doni urdhëroni edhe ju se po ju pres si majorin". Kjo fitore u përhap si rrufe në tërë Kosovën dhe autoriteti i Isait urrit shumë sidomos në Kosovën Veriore. Në atë kohë Kulla e Boletinëve u bë një vend peligrinazhi ku shkonin shumë vizitor jo vetëm shqiptar, po edhe gazetarë e korrespondent të huaj gjë e cila i ra në sy qeverisë osmane.

*Isa: Jo rusët në Mitrovicë*

Në vitin 1902 u hap lajmi në të gjithë Kosovën se së shpejti në Mitrovicë Rusia do të hapte një konsullatë. Qëllimi i saj ishte për t'i shkuar në ndihmë Serbisë. Në atë kohë Isa Boletini, sa e mësoi atë lajm, i çoi fjalë Valiut duke i thënë se ai nuk do ta lejonte që të hapej konsullatë ruse në Mitrovicë. "Na nuk do të lejojmë kurrë që të vijë kangjalloz të Miskokit në Mitrovicë", i tha Isa atij. Ky ultimatum e shqetësoi shumë qeverië osmane sepse ajo e kishte pranuar me protokoll qeveritar hapjen e konsullatës dhe ajo vendosi që me çdo kusht ta largonte nga Kosova Isa Boletinin. Por ajo e kishte shumë të vështirë ta bënte atë veprim se me Isain nuk ishte më vetëm Shala, por Mitrovica me Vushtëri e Llap. E ndodhur para këtij fakti, ajo vendosi që ta bindë me të mirë Isa Boletinin. Mbas shumë përpjekjesh ajo ia arriti qëllimit që ta bind Isain që ai të shkonte në Stamboll, por Isai iu vuri këto kushte: 1) Konsullit rus t'i ndalohej ardhja në Mitrovicë 2) Të lihem i armatosun e me shokë" 3) Të banojë vetëm në Stamboll". Mirëpo në pikën e parë qeveria e tradhtoi, sepse konsulli rus shkoi në Mitrovicë. Por populli që ishte lidhur me besë se nuk do ta lejonte të hapej konsullata ruse në Mitrovicë, u çua në këmbë dhe filoi luftën. Në atë kohë Konsulli rus që ishte artilier, doli vetë të komandonte topçijt kundra shqiptarëve. Një rezervist shqiptar në ushtrinë osmane pyeti: "Po kush asht ai që po komandon topçijt? Dhe kur i thonë se ishte kangjalozi rus, ai menjëherë ia kthu pushkën dhe e vrau. Në Stamboll Isai mbajti një qëndrim të papërfillshëm ndaj pashallarëve e qeveritarëve dhe shtëpia e tij ishte kthyer në një vend strehimi për patriotët dhe shtëpi bamirësie për hallexhinjtë që shkonin nga Kosova. Nga Stambolli Isa Boletini u lirua të kthehej në Kosovë pas katër vitesh, më 1906 kur Rusia u mund në luftë nga Japonia se përndryshe s'kishte për t'u liruar kurrë. Kur ia komunikuan lirimin ai tha: "Ma çoi Zoti Zhapanin (Japonezin) në ndihmë e ia theu kryet Muskovit (Rusisë) e mue m'u dha mundësia të kthehem në Kosovë". Sulltani i dha titullin "Bej, (pasha) e çifliqe në Stamboll, vetëm të rrinte atje, por ai iu përgjigj: "Ma i mirë asht Boletini, se Stambolli". Mbas kthimit në Kosovë Isai priti e përcolli miq e dashamirë dhe merrte informata nga ata që e vizitonin se si i kishin punët me qeverinë në vendet e tyre. Me këtë ai ia blente mendjen secilit e duke pa se pothuaj të gjithë ishin të pakënaqur e të gatshëm për veprim, ai me shaka u thoshte: "Po sikur të fillonim ndonjë kryengritje për të fituar të drejtat tona, a jeni të gatshëm të baheni fidakqor (flijuar) dhe të gjithë iu përgjigjën se ishin gati.

----------


## J@mes

*Kuvendi i Ferizajt më 1908*

Në vitin 1907 turqit e rinj krijuan një parti opozitare kundra sundimit apsolut të Sulltan Hamitit. Komiteti i tyre në program u premtonte të gjithë popujve të shtypur, liri e barazi me popullin turk. Në këtë parti aderuan shumë intelektual patriot shqiptar e njerëz të thjeshtë duke shpresuar se ajo parti do t'u jepte të drejta kombëtare, prandaj Vilajeti i Kosovës dhe i Manastirit u bënë epiqendra e partisë së turqëve të rinjë. Në Manastir garnizoni i ushtrisë dhe në Kosovë paria,mobilizuan mbarë Kosovën që të merrnin pjesë në një kuvend të madh që do të bëhej në Ferizaj. Në atë Kuvend ku morën pjesë rreth 30 000 vetë. një nga organizatorët ishte edhe Isa Boletini i cili luajti një rol të rëndësishëm dhe e mori fjalën në kuvend. Në kuvend folën shumë oratorë duke demaskuar padrejtësitë masakrat që kishte bërë në popull sundimi i egër i Sulltan Hamitit. Kuvendi vendosi që t'i dërgohej një telegram ultimativ Sulltanit që të shpallte menjëherë
Kushtetutën, përndryshe Kosova e para do ta fillonte luftën kundër tij. Telegramin e firmosën 1500 vetë dhe një nga emrat e parë ishte edhe ai i Isa Boletinit. Sulltani e kishte marrë vesh qëlllimin e atij Kuvendi, prandaj vendimin e tij e priste me ankth e kishte dhënë urdhër që në çdo orë që do t'i arrinte, ta lajmëronin menjëherë. Sa e mori telegramin nga Kosova, Sulltani dha urdhër që menjëherë të shpallej kushtetuta e të bëheshin zgjedhjet parlamentare. Pas shpalljes së Kushtetutës u lejuan në fillim në të katër vilajetet shqiptare të hapeshin shkolla në gjuhën shqipe dhe klube ku propagandohej për çështjen kombëtare. Isa Boletini ndonëse vetë ishte pa shkollë, ai e dinte mirë rëndësinë e shkollës dhe menjëherë e hapi një shkollë në Boletin e më vonë u hapën edhe në fshatra të tjera deri në Mitrovicë. Mirëpo kjo nuk zgjati shumë, sepse turqit e rinj sa erdhën në pushtet e forcuan qeveriosjen e menjëherë filluan t'i shkelin premtimet e tyre duke i vënë popullit veç taksave të vjetra, edhe taksa të reja, duke mbyllur shkolla e klube. Nisur nga kjo populli filloi t'i kundërshtojë dhe ata dërguan në Kosovë ekspedita të armatosura në krye me Xhavit Pashën . Ndeshjen e parë ai e bëri me Isa Boletinin në Shalë, por shpejt u tërhoq dhe kaloi në Rrafsh të Dukagjinit ku bëri dëme të mëdha, por e theu kokën ne Lumë dhe u kthye i turpëruar në Stamboll. Atdhetarët kosovarë u bindën se me turqit e rinj nuk kishte më miqësi, prandaj filluan të organizonin kryengritjen e vitit 1910 me në krye Idriz Seferin e Isa Boletinin. Këta të dy u takuan në mars të atij viti në Prishtinë në Klubin Kombëtar në prani të atdhetarit intelektual e kryetarit të klubeve për Rrafshin e Kosovës, Nazmi Gafurri. Aty e lidhën besën e menduan planin taktik e strategjik dhe çfarë kërkesash do t'i bënin qeverisë. Ata vendosën që të bëheshin dy kuvende, njëri në Gjilan nën drejtimin e Idriz Seferit dhe tjetri në Rrafsh të Dukagjinit nën udhëheqjen e Isa Boletinit. Ndërkohë të dy këta burra kishin bërë punë praprake për kryengritjen e armatosur. Në radhë të parë ata i kishin pajtur gjaqet që ishin plagët e vjetra të shqiptarëve që dhimbnin më shumë. Pasi hartuan kërkesat ata ia dërguan qeverisë xhonturke në emër të kryengritësëve dhe atë ia besun atdhetarit Nazmi Gafurri, të cilat ai do t'i shpallte kur do të ziheshin grykat strategjike si ajo e Kaçanikut, Çeraleves dhe e Jezercit.
Kërkesat e tyre ishin: 
1.Gjithë ne që jemi shqiptarë, do të derdhim gjakun për pikë dhe kërkujt nuk i lëshojmë një pëllambë vend. 
2. Sulltanin do ta njohim për mbret, vetëm atëhere kur mos të na përzihet në punët tona të mbrendshme të Shqipërisë të cilën duam na vet ta qeverojmë nën hijen e Sulltanit. 
3. Duam të lëshohen të gjithë ata vëllazën tonë që i zu qeveria dhe i burgosi. 
4. Duam të dërgohet një komision,në të cilin të ketë të paktën 10 deputetë shqiptarë për me u marr vesh me ne për dëmet që na ka ba Turkia dhe të na i paguaj (është fjala për ekspeditën e Xhavit Pashës) të gjitha ato". Pra këto kërkesa nuk ishin ekonomike por politike të cilat kishin të bënin me autonominë e Shqipërisë me të katër vilajetet.

----------


## J@mes

*Kuvendi i Rrafshit të Dukagjinit*

Atdhetari i madh Isa Boletini menjëherë filloi pergatitjen për organizimin e një kuvendi të madh në Rrafsh të Dukagjinit. Në mars të vitit 1910 të Verrat e Shugës në mes të Gjakovës e Pejës u bë kuvendi ku morën pjesë gjithë paria e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit. Në atë Kuvend rolin kryesor e luajti Isa Boletini i cili në mes të tjerash tha:" Vëllazën, kemi pesëqind vjet që jemi pushtuar nga osmanllinjtë që na kanë shtyp. Tani ka ardhur koha që të lidhim besën së bashku për t'u ngritur në luftë kundra osmanlive për t'i fituar të drejtat tona me armë". Të gjithë e mirëpritën fjalimin e shkurtër të Isajt dhe u lidh besa se do të merrnin pjesë në luftë. Menjëherë mbas mbarimit të Kuvendit Isa Boletini i shoqëruar nga shumë kryengritës u nis për të zënë grykën e Ceralevese e cila e lidh Rrafshin e Dukagjinit me Fushën e Kosovës. Në atë kohë Perandoria osmane kishte dërguar më se 100 batalione ushtarësh të armatosur me armët më moderne të kohës për ta shtypur atë kryengritje. Sapo u mësua kjo gjë, Idriz Seferi zuri grykën e Kaçanikut që lidh Fushën e Kosovës me kryeqendrën e Vilajetit, Shkupin, ndërsa patrioti Hasan Hysen Budakova zuri grykën e Jezercit. Ai me forcat e tij mbronte krahun e majtë të forcave të Isajt dhe krahun e djathtë të forcave të Idriz Seferit. Luftimet qenë shumë të mëdha e të përgjakshm e ushtria osmane u thye disa herë. Ndërkohë qeveria osmane u detyrua që të dërgonte për ndihmë Dergut Pashën me forca të mëdha. Por ai nuk mundi të depërtonte nëpër ato gryka të thella. Nisur nga kjo sirtuatë e vështirë Stambolli u detyrua të dërgonte ministrin e Luftës Mahmut Shefqet Pashën në krye të 40 mijë forcave. Isa Boletini në krye të 3000 luftëtarëve në Grykë të Caralevës luftoi me heroizëm të madh, por atë që armiku shekullor nuk mundi ta mposhte dot me armë, e mposhti me tradhti. Në kuvendin e lartpërmendur ndonëse u lidh besa, nuk morën pjesë Sulejman Batusha, Shaban Binaku e Rust Kabashi të cilët e dëmtuan shumë atë kryengritje. Poeti patriot Risto Siliqi i cili mori pjesë vetë në këtë kryengritje ka shkruar: "Ret ishin lidhun nyje, e pllumbat pikojshin si pikat e shiut, ndërsa trimat luftëtarë këndojshin sikur ishin në dasëm". Ndërsa për komandantin e kryengritësve shkruante: Isa Bega Boletina / Bir i së njërës kosovesh/mbi halldupa, mbi coftina,/Nget e shket me shpatë zhvesh". Ndonëse kryengritja dështoi, armikut i mbetën me mijra të vrarë e të plagosur si dhe 80 oficera madhorë gjë e cila bëhet e ditur dhe nga dokumentet osmane të kohës. Ushtria osmane e udhëhequr nga gjeneralët kriminel, Dergut Pasha e Shefqet Pasha bëri krime të papërshkruara ndaj popullsisë duke vrarë e varë, djegur e plaçkitur. Për këtë rapsodi popullor ka kënduar: N'Kaçanik e në Boletin /Krejt Kosova u mbush me tym /u mbush me tym e na i dual flaka / E dogj me topa Dergut Pasha".

----------


## J@mes

_POEZI_

*Naganti i Isa Boletinit*

Bene udhe te gjate
te inglizi vinin
Ismail Qemali
Isa Boletini.

Hynin dy shqiptare
brenda ne pallat
njeri luftetar
tjetri diplomat.

Shqiperi e tyre
kish halle e mjera
armet zoterinj
regull,rine te dera.

U ngrys luftetari
syte i shkrepen cike
lere diplomati
i tha me qerpike.

Dhe ua la tek dera
Isa Boletini
poshte nen brez,te vogles
syte i shkrepetinin.

Faqen vene te trupi
veshin vene te gjaku
je edhe per mua
thosh ajo se largu.

Hapat qete e qete
binin ne pallat
njeri luftetar
tjetri diplomat.

Here-here qerpiket
si gershere perplasnin
thua drite te huaj
syte nuk u qasnin.

Dhe tha lordi i madh
gjuhen duke zgjidhur
me humor te huaj
me nje gaz te hidhur.

Ja dhe carmatosur
zoterinj shqiptare
si kallkan i ngrire
ngriu fjal e pare.

Pa nagantit siper
brezit me si pritej
por nen brez e vogla
zu te hasharitej.

Mblidhte xixa zjarri
permbi trup te bukur
priste luftetarin
qe ti thoshte "duku".

Syte e diplomatit
zjarr te hidhur shkrepen
Isa Boletini
brrom nga brezi tjetren.

Brrom aty perpara
mu te lordi prane
"Madheri Shqiptarin
kurre s'e gjen pa arme".

Zbardhelloi sermaja
shkreptiu fildishi
...ndriten malet tona
andej larg, tek ishin.

Qelqe e shandane
dhane drite te lige
Ismail Qemali
qeshi nen qerpike.

Dhe naganti ulur
rrinte sic i duhej
dora nga i zoti
tyta nga ti duhej.

Nxinte tyte e vogel
brenda nxinin halle...
Shqiperi e vogel
ne tryeze te madhe.


*Persekucioni sllavo-komunist mbi familjen e Boletinëve*
Autore e këtij shkrimi: Mimoza Dajçi

Për familjen e Boletinëve nuk do të mjaftonin vetëm mizoritë e masakrat serbe por ato do të pasoheshin edhe nga persekutimi komunist në Shqipëri. Dhe ishte pikërisht ne vitin 1943 grupi gueril komunist i Shkodrës i bën atentat të birit te Isës, Adem Boletinit. Ademi kishte kryer akademinë ushtarake dhe kishte qenë Komandant i Njësive që mbrojtën Kongresin e Lushnjes dhe ishte fanolist. Vrasja u bë me urdhër nga jashtë në bashkëpunim me komunistët shqiptar.

Në vitin 1946 sigurimi i shtetit arreston të shoqen e Ademit, Adile Boletini (Bekteshi) me akuzën për veprimtari armiqësore kundra pushtetit popullor. Mbas tre muaj në hetuesi ku u torturua çnjerëzisht nga Nesti Kopali e Zoi Themeli, dënohet me 5 vjet heqje lirie, vite këto që i kreu plotësisht. Në vitin 1947 Ismet Boletini, nip i Isës, mbasi ngre flamurin shqiptar në trenin Mitrovicë-Beograd, arratiset për Shqipëri, por këtu dënohet me 8 vjet burgim dhe vuan dënimin në burgun e Spaçit. Tafil Boletini, i nipi, bashkëluftëtar i Isës, megjithëse i moshuar, lidhet me tela dhe u dorëzohet jugosllavëve.

Në Kosovë, i biri i Isës, Asllani var veten në burgjet titiste, ndërsa djemtë e tjerë duke luftuar me armë në dorë kundër serbo-malazezëve, vriten dhe ekspozohen për terror në mes të Mitrovicës, kurse Skënderi pushkatohet në Tivar. Në vitin 1943 pushkatohet pa gjyq në Prizren i riu Rasim Dajçi, nip i Isës, nga forcat sllavo-komuniste me në krye Shefqet Peçin, edhe ky ushtarak i lartë, akademist. Një tjeter nip i Isa Boletinit, që dënohet nga diktatura komuniste në Shqipëri, është edhe shkollari akademist Enver Dajçi, zotërues i gjashtë gjuhëve të huaja dhe si një ndër firmëtarët e parë që nënshkruan Rezolucionin për Pavarësinë e Kosovës në dhjetor të vitit 1943. 

Dhe tragjedia vazhdon, Ismeti një nip tjetër i Isës, dënohet me vdekje, Muja dhe Kapllani arrestohen dhe dënohen me nga 20 vjet në burgjet serbe. Nje nip tjetër vritet gjoja aksidentalisht tek Ura e Ibrit në Mitrovicë. Ali Boletini, nip i Isës, dënohet me 20 vjet burgim dhe më pas arratiset për Shqipëri.

Këto vrasje e persekutime ndër breza me rradhë mbi familjen e Heroit Isa Boletini dhe të qindra e mijra shqiptarëve nga dora makabër e sllavo-komunizmit shqiptar dhe atij jugosllav deri në ditët e sotme janë fakte e dokumenta rrënqethëse të popullit tonë, që përveç vuajtjes dhe dhimbjes që kanë brenda, kanë lënë gjurmë të thella në historinë e saj. Në çdo përvjetor të shpalljes së pavarësisë krahas patriotëve të tjerë përkujtohet edhe figura burrërore e luftëtarit të madh kombëtar Isa Boletini.

----------


## Qendi

Isa Boletini (1864- 1916), atdhetar i shquar, strateg popullor, organizator e udhëheqës i lëvizjeve për çlirim e bashkim kombëtar, Hero i Popullit. Lindi në fshatin Boletin të Mitrovicës, në një familje me tradita patriotike. Në moshën 17 vjeçare mori pjesë si luftëtar i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit në betejën e Slivovës (22 prill 1881) kundër forcave osmane. Përkrahu Haxhi Zekën dhe atdhetarët e tjerë në themelimin e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Pejës (1899-1900) dhe në qëndresën e saj kundër sunduesve osmanë dhe qarqeve shoviniste fqinjë.

Më 1901-1902 u vu në krye të qëndresës popullore në Kosovë kundër ndërhyrjeve të Serbisë, Malit të Zi, Rusisë e Austro-Hungarisë në Shqipëri. Për këtë arësye u thirr në Stamboll, ku u mbajt i izoluar deri më 1906. Isa Boletini përkrahu revolucionin xhonturk të vitit 1908, ishte një nga organizatorët e Kuvendit të Ferizajt (1908) që luajti rol të rëndësishëm në shpalljen e Kushtetutës. Iu kundërvu politikës reaksionare e antishqiptare të xhonturqve. U dallua si udhëheqës e organizator i kryengritjeve të mëdha popullore antiosmane të viteve 1910-1912. Udhëhoqi luftëtarët në betejat e zhvilluara me ushtrinë turke në zonat Shtimlje-Carralevë më 1910, mbështeti kryengritjen antiosmane të v. 1911, udhëhoqi forcat kryengritëse në zonën Drenicë-Mitrovicë dhe Podujevë-Prishtinë më 1912. Gjatë Luftës Ballkanike në tetor 1912, u vu në krye të çetave të armatosura vullnetare për mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare kundër pushtuesve serbë.

Në ditët e pavarësisë, në krye të përfaqësuesve të Kosovës, u ndodh përkrah Ismail Qemalit në Vlorë dhe mori pjesë aktive në organizimin e forcave të armatosura për mbrojtjen e Qeverisë së Përkohshme të Vlorës. Më 1913, si anëtar i delegacionit shqiptar, së bashku me Ismail Qemali shkoi në Londër, ku protestoi me forcë kundër vendimit të Fuqive të Mëdha për copëtimin e Shqipërisë. Më vonë Isa Boletini kaloi përsëri në Kosovë, ku organizoi qëndresën popullore kundër pushtuesve të rinj serbo-malazezë. Duke e kaluar jetën në luftë e përpjekje dhe me urtësinë e tij, fitoi autoritet të madh si udhëheqës popullor. Isa Boletini e lidhi jetën e tij e të familjes me fatin e atdheut, dashurinë e besnikërinë ndaj të cilit e shprehu me fjalët "Unë jam mirë kur asht mirë Shqipnia". Më 23 janar 1916 u vra pabesisht nga shovinistët malazezë në Podgoricë, së bashku me të bijtë Halili dhe Zahidi, nipërit Jonuzin dhe Haliti dhe tre luftëtarë të tjerë. (F. M.)

----------


## Qendi



----------


## )un(

ne rrugen hyrese te Shkodres qendron heroi

----------


## biligoa

*I  S A   B O L E T I N I*

( 1864 - 1916 )

*
-         “Unë nuk kam dalë malit për të mirën time, por për të mirën e atdheut tim, për lirinë e popullit tim! ”.

-         “Në është Evropa se nuk do ta zgjidhte drejt çështjen e kufijve të tokave shqiptare, Ballkani nuk do të ketë qetësi kurrë, dhe për këtë faji do të bie mbi ju e jo mbi ne, që do të luftojmë përherë, deri sa të çlirohemi! ”.

-         “Unë jam mirë kur ashtë mirë Shqipnia! ”. Isa Boletini

*

          Shkruan: Mehmet BISLIMI

          Zvicër, 23.01.2008



          Isa Boletini, kjo figurë markante, që zënë vend të pa diskutueshëm në historinë e popullit shqiptarë krahas atyre që dhanë aq shumë për lirinë e atdheut tonë si Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri, Ismail Qemali, Idriz Seferi e shumë të tjerë. Isai u rritë me armë në dorë, jetoi me te, dhe plot një jetë rrugëtoi me te drejt shtigjeve të lirisë. Isai, armët e lirisë kurdo herë i kishte gati kundër pushtueseve tanë. Lindur dhe rritur në Boletinin e tij të lashtë, në një familje me tradita atdhedashurie, trashëguar nga gjyshi Murseli dhe i ati Ademi, të cilët nuk kishin pushuar kurrë së reshturi për çlirimin dhe bashkimin e tokave shqiptare. Në kushte dhe rrethana të atëhershme politike, ekonomike, por edhe rrethana tjera të traditës u rrit, burrërua dhe u kalit Isa Boletini i cili tërë jetën e vet ia përkushtoi atdheut.

          Fuqitë e mëdha Evropiane me vendimet e tyre të mbrapshta, rënduan edhe më shumë pozitën tonë, duke mohuar të drejtën tonë për vetëvendosje dhe duke ndarë tokat tonë në favor të shteteve fqinje! Mbledhja e zezë e Shën Stefanit e pasuar më vonë edhe me Kongresin e Berlinit ( 13 qershor 1878 ), ku i vunë thikat mbi tokat tona, megjithëkëtë, populli ynë liridashës kurrë nuk u pajtua ( as sot), me fatin tragjik të ndarjes së tokave shqiptare. Kështu, nën trysninë e këtyre rrethanave diktuese e rënduese, edhe Isai, me gjithë se i ri në moshë, ju bashkëngjit rrugës së përpjekjeve për çlirimin e atdheut me plot sakrifica. Ai për herë të parë me armë në dorë u ndesh kundër pushtueseve tanë në betejën e Slivovës në vitin 1881, si të thuash, ai për herë të parë ndjeu erën e barotit, që e përcolli atë tërë jetën.

          Isa Boletini mes figurave të mëdha të kombit tonë të cilët kaluan dekadat maleve dhe dekadat metropoleve të diplomacive të mëdha në shërbim të çlirimit të vendit tonë, me armët e lirisë i goditi në shtat lubitë e Hafëz, Mehmet, Qyrdi, Hilmi, Shemsi, Magjar e Turgut Pashave, Sulltanët e Krajlët e pangopur, ndërkaq më armën e diplomacisë, goditën Portën e lartë të Stambollit, Serbisë, Malit të Zi, Rusisë... befasuan Vjenën, Selanikun, Parisin, Bukureshtin, Londrën e deri në Uashington! Isa Boletini, luftoi pa kompromis kundër serbëve dhe malazezëve tinëzarë, të cilët për ta thyer Isanë e sulmuan me dhjetëra herë, duke ia djegur edhe kullën e tij rrafsh me tokë... Mirëpo, populli ynë e ngriti këtë kullë e ngriti dhe e bëri edhe më të madhe se ç’ishte. Isai, me shërbimin e tij që i bëri atdheut, kullën e tij e shndërroi në kullë Legjendë. Së bashku me kullën, po rritej edhe emri dhe heroizmi i Isait dhe i popullit shqiptarë në përgjithësi,  që po vritej e pritej për lirinë e vet. Përpjekjet e një pas njëshme të armiqve tanë të ndryshëm, me dhelpëri e diplomaci për ta komprometuar Isain, duke i ofruar atij ofiqe të larta, pasuri, flori, tokë e jetë Pashai, sikur shkuan kot, pasi që Isai kurdoherë ua priste shkurt dhe qartë, duke iu thënë : “ Unë nuk kam dalë malit për të mirën time, por për të mirën e atdheut tim dhe për lirinë e popullit tim”.

          Me gjithë presionet dhe përpjekjet që i bënë Isait, duke e mbajtur për disa kohë edhe si lloj pengu në Turqi, përpjekje këto të cilat shkuan kot, nga se Isa asnjë herë nuk hoqi dorë nga lufta për çlirimin dhe bashkimin e tokave shqiptare. Ata provuan me të gjitha joshjet e tyre, me pasuri e dredhi, se mos Isait po ia mbushnin mendjen që ai të qëndronte në Turqi përherë?! Mirëpo, jo, Isai si gjithmonë qetë e me maturi, u përgjigj qartë: “Ju falëm nderit për “kujdesin” që po m’tregoni për mua, por ma i mirë ashtë për mua Boletini im me ata gurë e kepa, se sa e tanë Stambolla juaj”. Isa Boletinin, lufta për liri të atdheut e bëri strateg e diplomat, ai artin luftarak e përsosi me pushkë në dorë nëpër shkrepat e Kosovës martire, aty në sa e sa beteja të përgjakshme përballë lubisë Osmane dhe intrigave Serbo- Malaziase, kurse artin e diplomacisë e mësoi nga tribuni Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri dhe Imail Qemali etj. Aftësia e Isait prej luftëtari, dhe modestia e tij më së njerëzore e bëri atë edhe më të afërt dhe më me ndikim tek masat e gjëra popullore, prandaj ai i organizonte ato kurdoherë dhe pa as një kundërshtim, thjesht Isai posedonte dhunti prej luftëtari, strategu e diplomati, pa dyshim dhunti prej tribuni popullor.

          Isai kontribuoi fuqishëm edhe në pajtimin e gjaqeve dhe ngatërresave tek populli ynë, me qëllim që të krijojë një unitet sa më të madh kundër armikut, dhe këtë e bëri duke u nisur nga shembulli personal. Në një kuvend që e kishte thirrur vet Isai, ishin tubuar shumë burra të asaj ane. Isai vërejti se aty po mungonte Ahmet Shtitarica dhe pyeti: Burrani, ku është Ahmeti?. I thanë se nuk kishte pasur guximin të vinte, nga se ia kishte borxh gjaku! Ta sillni këtu me një herë!- urdhëroi Isai, duke shtuar:  “Gjak borxh sot na ka vetëm anmiku ynë, ne jena vëllazen e duena me u bashkue e me dek për liri të vatanit... Ai që mas sotit ngreh pushkë ndër veti, ka me kenë bash hasmi ynë!”... Isa Boletini, ndër beteja të pa rreshtuar e detyroi disa herë portën e lartë  që të bëj lëshime. Ai e pengoi hapjen e konsullatës ruse në Mitrovicë, duke likuiduar edhe konsullin e saj Grigori Shçerbinin të cilin e vrau luftëtari i shquar Gjilanas Ibrahim (Halit) Popoci .

          Në pamundësi të përvetësimit të Isait, xhonturqit i vunë përpara një sërë sprovash të rënda, madje duke ia marrë të dy djemtë peng, Halitin dhe Tafilin. Isai i palëkundur me këtë rast u përgjigj: ”Jam ba gati që të dy djemtë e mi t’i bëj kurban për atdhe, por jo edhe me ia puthun dorën anmikut të popullit tim!”...

          Isa Boletini së bashku me Idriz Seferin, Ramadan Zaskocin, Hasan Ferrin, Dem Jusufin, Elez Hoxhën, Hasan Hysë Budakoven e shumë trima të tjerë morën pjesë në dhjetëra beteja për shpëtimin e atdheut, ndër betejat më të përgjakshme që Isai qëndroi pa tundur, ishte ajo për ta mbijetuar grykën e Carralevës. Në këtë betejë Isai tregoi aftësitë e një strategu të vërtetë. Me 18 maj 1912, në një kuvend që u mbajt afër Vushtrrisë, ku ishin tubuar edhe krerë nga Dibra e Shkodra, madje ishte prezent edhe vet sekretari personal i Ismail Qemalit, Isai mbajti qëndrim të prerë: ” Asht i domosdoshëm zgjanimi i kryengritjes sonë në tokat shqiptare, sot nuk ka me ba sehir, të tanë duhet me luftue që të çlirohemi sa ma parë!”... Isa Boletinin, lubitë Osmane disa herë e rrethuan me qëllim që ta likuidonin, atë këtë nuk e arritën dot- ndodhte që Isai edhe plagosej në luftë e sipër, por që kurrë nuk dobësohej morali i tij luftarak. Ishte i pa thyer dhe shokëve u jepte kurajë siç e thotë edhe kënga popullore:”... Po i lidh plagët me maramë bini shokë ta bajmë piskamë jem shqiptarë s’dorzohna t’gjallë pa na ra zjarmi në qafë”. Me 1912 Edit Durham shkruan:

”Isa Boletini ishte një udhëheqës i mirë, i zgjuar dhe humanist i madh i cili donte vetëm lirinë e tokave shqiptare. Luftëtarët e tij nuk urrenin popujt e tjerë, thjesht, ata dëshironin lirinë për popullin e vet”...Ismail Qemali, me rastin e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë së cunguar, kur mori lajmin se po vinte Isa Boletini, mori flamurin dhe i doli vet përpara, duke i thënë: ”I madhi Isa, luftërat tuaja ishin bazë e përpjekjeve të mia për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë!”. Në prill të vitit 1913, delegacioni ynë mbërriti në Londër, ku po zhvillohej Konferenca e ambasadorëve. A. Herbert shkruan: “Isa Boletini ishte figura më piktoreske e këtij delegacioni dhe e quajti atë Robin Hudi shqiptar!”

           Në maj të këtij viti Isa Boletini u shpreh qartë edhe kundër vendimeve të kësaj konferencë duke ju thënë: ” N’është se Evropa nuk do ta zgjidhte drejt çështjen e kufijve të tokave shqiptare, Ballkani nuk do të ketë kurrë qetësi dhe për këtë faji do të bie mbi ju e jo mbi ne, që do të luftojmë përherë deri sa të çlirohemi!”.

          Në kohën kur ushtria Austriake po përgatitje  për të pushtuar Podgoricën, forca të mëdha policore malaziase të ndihmuara edhe nga konsullata Franceze, tradhtisht e vranë Isa Boletinin me 23 janar 1916 së bashku me dy të bijtë e dy nipat e vet si dhe me shokët e tij: Hajdar e Idriz Radishevën dhe Nesim Nimanin. Vrasja e pa besë ia ndërpreu Isait jetën në kulmin e veprimtarisë luftarake e diplomatike, ishte vetëm 52 vjeçar... Ai sfidoi të gjitha kurthet që armiqtë ia kishin përgatitur, dhe me guxim vazhdoi së marshuari drejt rrugëve të lirisë. Ai kundërshtoi fuqishëm vendimet e pa drejta të Konferencës së Londrës për copëtimin e tokave shqiptare në dobi të shteteve grabitqare fqinjë. Ai thoshte:

*” Unë jam mirë kur ashtë mirë Shqipnia!”...*

* Me rastin e 50 vjetorit të Shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, në 1962, shteti Shqiptar Isa Boletinin e shpalli Hero të popullit. I tillë ishte Isa Boletini, pishtar i lirisë dhe  udhërrëfyes për brezat e ri- Hero i popullit shqiptarë! 
*

http://www.pashtriku.org/

----------


## KUSi

ja  foto nga shtatorja e Isa Boletini-t ne Shkoder

----------


## KUSi



----------


## Brari

shum bukur ka shkruar kjo zojusha dajci.. per is boletinin..

mos e ka shpin tek kinema dajti kjo?

----------


## unforgiven II

Quhej Isa Boletini, i njëjti shqiptar nga Mitrovica, që u shfaq në një nga faqet më të ndritura të kombit tonë si krahu i djathtë i Ismail Qemal Vlorës. Ndërsa ngjarja, e njohur mbase nga vetëm një numër i kufizuar të interesuarish, ka në qendër pikërisht ekzekutimin e tij më 23 janar të vitit 1916, saktësisht 92 vite më parë, në Podgoricë, tashmë kryeqytet i Malit të Zi. Bëhet fjalë mbase për një sekuencë, së cilës fare pak i afrohen versione të ngjashme të historisë botërore, qofshin të hiperbolizuara nga fantazistë. Ja skena e papërsëritshme: "I futur në kurth, Isa Boletini qëllohet nga të gjitha anët me plumba, por nuk bie teksa arrin të qëllojë deri në fund mbi ekzekutorët e vet. I bërë

sallatë nga predhat, ai nuk shtrihet, nuk nxjerr zë, nuk dridhet, nuk bën asnjë hap pas, si të ishte prej shkëmbi. Dikur plagët e rrëzojnë në gjunjë, por sërish ai arrin të mbajë armën në duar duke qëlluar... Dhe në momentin që dora e djathtë i copëtohet, e kalon revolen në të majtën...".
Prologu
i vrasjes
Vrasësit e njeriut më të fortë në krah të Ismail Qemalit, njeriut që shpalli Shqipërinë të pavarur, ishin xhandarët malazezë të urdhëruar nga qeveria e këtij vendi, kurse ata që e prenë në besë ishin disa diplomatë francezë. Ishte janar i vitit 1916, pikërisht koha kur trupat austriake pushtonin Malin e Zi, pothuaj pa hasur në asnjë rezistencë. Porse qeveritarët e Malit të Zi, pa u turpëruar nga ky pushtim, pa u turpëruar prej faktit se nuk rezistuan deri në fund, u kujdesën gjithsesi të hiqnin qafe armikun e hershëm, shqiptarin e tmerrshëm, Isa Boletinin, të cilin e mbanin prej disa kohësh të izoluar.
Sipas rrëfimeve të një të afërmi të Isa Boletinit, të pasqyruara në librin e Skënder Luarasit "Isa Boletini", botim i vitit 1971, kthesa përfundimtare e jetës së shqiptarit të madh nis me përfshirjen e Kosovës nën Jugosllavinë, sipas vendimeve të fuqive më të mëdha të Evropës në takimin e Londrës më 1913. Në vitin 1915, malazezët pushtojnë Shkodrën dhe legjendës së rezistencës për bashkim kombëtar i mbetet të kërkojë ndihmën e ndërkombëtarëve. Francezët afrohen dhe konsulli i tyre në Shkodër, Bikok, i thotë Isa Boletinit dhe njerëzve të tij që të shkojnë në Ambasadën Franceze në Cetinë, asokohe kryeqytet i Malit të Zi, nga ku do të merrnin vizë për të shkuar në ndonjë vend neutral. Pikërisht këtu nis edhe plani për ekzekutimin e shqiptarit të madh. Njerëz të Boletinit kishin vënë re një lidhje të çuditshme të diplomatëve francezë me ata malazezë në Shkodër, por kjo do u vinte në mendje më pas. Gjithsesi Boletini dhe shpura e tij mbërrijnë në Cetinë dhe më tej bëjnë një vizitë në ambasadën franceze, ku u tregohet një telegram i paraqitur si urdhër i ministrit të Jashtëm francez për t'i nxjerrë në një vend neutral. Ndërkohë, anglezët, më bujarë, e ftojnë Boletinin ta marrin nën mbrojtje, por nisur nga ligjet e maleve, ai preferon "mikun që i hapi derën i pari". Pak orë më pas, në mëngjes, Isa Boletini sheh se shtëpia ku bujte ishte rrethuar me xhandarë malazezë. Shqiptarët merren dhe dërgohen në Nikshiq, duke u mbajtur gjatë gjithë kohës nën survejim.
Ekzekutimi
Thyerja e frontit malazez nga austriakët në të njëjtën periudhë kohe dënon me vdekje përfundimisht Isa Boletinin. Ushtarët malazezë e shoqërojnë atë bashkë me njerëzit më të afërt në Danilograd dhe më pas në Podgoricë. Më 23 janar 1916, në ditën kur malazezët po u dorëzonin kryeqytetin pa luftë austriakëve, duket urdhri për vrasjen e Boletinit dhe njerëzve të tij nuk mund të shtyhej më tej. Ekzekutimi i besohet një njësie ushtarake që kishte për qëllim mbajtjen e rregullit në qytet, deri në dorëzimin e tij trupave austriake. Ja rrëfimi i Tafilit, nipit të Isa Boletinit, që i mbijetoi ngjarjes, sipas librit të Skënder Luarasit: "Nja 80 xhandarë kishin zënë pritë në të dyja anët e urës së Ribnicës, karshi prefekturës, afër kishës katolike. Unë me dy vëllezërit, sipas lajmërimit të kasnecit, po ktheheshim për në shtëpi, te axha (Isa), patrulla në krye të urës, që po priste ardhjen e axhës, na ndali. Kur oficeri urdhëron ndalimin, xhandarët me pushkët gati të qëllojnë pyesin: Kush asht Isa Boletini?! Por oficeri ndërhyn duke u thënë: Mos shtini, nuk është asnjë nga këta!".
Por që tre vëllezërit nuk kanë mundësi të lajmërojnë Boletinin për vendimin e malazezëve, pasi me përdhunë, nën kërcënimin e armëve mbyllen në një shtëpi dhe mbahen të bllokuar. Në këtë kohë Isa Boletini, vet i tetë, kishte hedhur hapat e parë në dërrasat e urës së Ribnicës pa e dalluar se edhe nga pas krahëve xhandarët e mbyllën udhën që të mos kishte asnjë mundësi daljeje. "Një oficer komandues u kërkon shqiptarëve të dorëzojnë armët, por Isa Boletini kundërshton: Jo besa! S'ja kam dorëzue, as Krajlit, as Mbretit. Dhe nxjerr armën. I pari që shtie ishte njëfarë Pero Buriqi nga Vasoviçi. Menjëherë flakë për flakë përgjigjet edhe Isa Boletini dhe të tijtë me nga dy revolverë në duar. Brenda disa minutave, të rrethuar nga të gjitha anët nga dhjetëra xhandarë, vriten të gjithë, Isa Boletini dhe dy të bijtë, Halili dhe Zahidi, që ishte student në Vjenë, dy nipërit, Jonuzi dhe Halili, Hajdar Selim Radisheva, kunati i Isait, djali i vëllait të Hajdarit, Idriz Bilimi dhe Misin Bala nga Isniqi. Nga ana tjetër mbetën të vrarë tetë xhandarë dhe plagosen dyfishi. Shfaqja u sodit nga disa ministra malazezë të strehuar në prefekturën e qytetit", rrëfen i mbijetuari.
Sipas Gjillasit
Nuk ka ndodhur shpesh që sllavët të shkruajnë me respekt për shqiptarët, aq më pak ata të jugut. Por duket madhështia e Isa Boletinit i ka kaluar caqet. Millovan Gjillas, shkrimtari i njohur disident, në veprën e tij "Toka pa Drejtësi", botuar në versionin anglisht në Nju Jork, në vitin 1958, shkruan me respekt për shqiptarin në këtë vepër të tijën, që shumë e kanë krahasuar të barasvlershme me "Donin e Qetë" të Shollohovit. Ja si e sjell ai momentin e vrasjes së Boletinit: "Beteja e Isës me ushtarët e tij vullnetarë nuk kishte vazhduar shumë, pavarësisht heroizmit të rreptë të shqiptarëve. Nga kjo goditje kishte rënë udhëheqësi i tyre dhe besnikët e tij të devotshëm. Njerëzit më të afërt të Isës ishin likuiduar dhe të tjerët ishin shpërndarë në katër anë. Isa Boletini ishte vrarë, por kishte luftuar trimërisht, madje për një kohë të gjatë, pavarësisht se kishte mbetur i vetëm në rrugë të madhe. Ashtu, i plagosur, ishte ngritur në gjunjë dhe sado që nuk kishte fuqi për të mbajtur pushkën, qëllonte me revole që të paktën të vriste ndonjë prej armiqve para se të jepte shpirt. Babai im ishte turrur me vrap drejt tij dhe shqiptari i pamposhtur e kishte kaluar revolen në dorën e majtë, por nuk kishte pasur kohë të hapte zjarr. Një ushtar e kishte vënë në shenjë dhe Isa kishte rënë përdhe. Babai ishte afruar me vrap dhe Isa e kishte vështruar me sytë e mëdhenj dhe të përgjakur, kishte thënë çka në gjuhën e tij amtare dhe në atë çast kishte dhënë shpirt. Babai e kishte marrë mauzerin e tij të gjatë me dorezë të stolisur argjendi dhe e kishte ruajtur si kujtimin më të shtrenjtë. Për çudi edhe ne fëmijëve na vinte keq dhe ndienim hidhërim dhe kishim mbajtur zi për Isa Boletinin. Edhe babait i vinte keq, megji-thëse ai ishte krenar që ishte vrarë prej grupit të tij. Ky ishte një pikëllim i veçantë, ishte më tepër një admirim për një hero sypatrembur të Shqipërisë, që kishte luftuar deri në fund në një fushë të zhveshur, në mes të rrugës së madhe, pa iu lutur kërkujt dhe pa falur askënd, ashtu drejt në këmbë, i pambrojtur. Admirimi për të bënte pjesë gjithashtu në pikëllimin tonë. Në qoftë se një njeri duhet të vdesë, do të ishte mirë të binte ashtu siç kishte rënë Isa Boletini. U kujtoftë për jetë nga ata që e panë dhe nga ata që kanë dëgjuar për të! Shumë më vonë ne i patëm treguar babait dhe e ngacmonim për këtë, se kishim lexuar që Isa Boletini kishte vdekur në Shkodër. Babai nuk e pranonte një gjë të tillë. Por për të nuk kishte aq rëndësi nëse ky kishte qenë Isa Boletini vetë, apo ndonjë nga oficerët e tij, kryesorja ishte se shqiptarët që kishin luftuar në atë betejë dhe, sidomos prijësi i tyre, që nuk mund të ishte njeri tjetër veç Isa Boletini, ishte vrarë. Babait i kishin thënë se ky ishte Isa. Dhe kjo mjaftonte për të, fakti i rënies së tij ishte provuar për jetë të jetëve me zjarrin e pushkëve".
Varrimi
Të marrë në pyetje nga autoritetet austriake, ministrat malazezë u justifikuan se kishin pasur informata se Isa Boletini do të provokonte ngjarje për të djegur dhe plaçkitur qytetin. Sipas tyre, ai ishte vrarë duke sulmuar prefekturën në përpjekje me patrullat e ushtrisë. Organizatorë të drejtpërdrejtë të vrasjes ishin ministri i Luftës, gjenerali Veshoviq, i kunati i Krajl Nikollës, komandanti i Përgjithshëm, gjeneral Janko Vukotiqi, ministri i Punëve të Brendshme, Plamenac, prefekti i Podgoricës, Ramadanoviçi e të tjerë. Trupat e Isa Boletinit dhe njerëzve të tij u vendosën fillimisht në një dhomë të prefekturës, ku u bë edhe identifikimi. Varrimi u bë në Podgoricë dy ditë më pas me pjesëmarrjen e mijëra shqiptarëve banorë të zonës. Nasuf Dizdari nga Shkodra mbajti një fjalim para se arkivoli i Boletinit të futej nën dhe. Gjithsesi askush nuk besonte për vrasjen e Boletinit, pasi nuk ishte hera e parë që lajmet e bënin të vrarë. Po kështu nuk u besua dhe një komunikatë zyrtare e ushtrisë austriake, që jepte lajmin e vrasjes së tij "gjatë një përpjekjeje me malazezët".

Nga Mitrovica në Vlorë, biografia e një shqiptari të madh

Isa Boletini u lind në 15 janar 1864 në Boletin të Shalës, Mitrovicë, në kufi me Serbinë. Në moshën 17 vjeçare mori pjesë në Lidhjen e Prizrenit.
Mbështeti rilindësit shqiptarë, veçanërisht për shkollat, madje ndërtoi shkollën e parë në gjuhën shqipe për Boletinin e Shalës. Turqit kërkonin shkatërrimin e Boletinëve dhe veçanërisht zhdukjen e Isës, pasi ata ishin kthyer në kundërshtarët kryesorë të pushtimit. Pikërisht një gjeneral turk, Dervish Pasha, shtypi popullin e krahinës dhe dogji kullën e parë të Boletinëve.
Armiqësia ndaj serbëve nis më 1908, kur Isa me njerëzit e vet çarmatos bandat serbe të komanduara nga konsulli rus i asaj kohe, të furnizuara me armë po nga Rusia. Pas Luftës së Parë Botërore turqit, të mbështetur nga serbët vendas sulmuan Boletinin, por nuk ja arritën qëllimit pasi ushtria turke thyhet. Kjo ngriti shumë reputacionin e Isa Boletinit dhe si rrjedhojë me të u bashkuan qindra shqiptarë të tjerë. Në të njëjtën kohë ai rindërtoi kullën si dhe shkollën shqipe, që ruhen edhe sot.
Duhet thënë se Isa Boletini ka qenë në krye të kryengritjeve shqiptare kundër serbo-malazezëve, por edhe turqve, nga viti 1901 deri në vitin 1912. Në këtë periudhë emri i tij u lakua e komentua shumë në shtypin e kohës i lidhur me betejat e Cernalevës, Kaçanikut, Shkupit dhe të Kalasë së Mitrovicës, ku gjeti vdekjen edhe konsulli rus që ndihmonte serbët në operacionet kundër shqiptarëve.
Në nëntor 1912, për ti shkuar në krah Ismail Qemalit, Isa Boletini i ndjekur nga serbo-malazezët e turqit, përmes një moti të ashpër, e shkurton në kohë rekord largësinë nga skaji më verior i banuar me shqiptarë, deri në Vlorë. Këtu ngarkohet dhe krijon Gardën e parë të Ushtrisë shqiptare duke vendosur rregull në disa zona të jugut e duke mbrojtur zonat e bregdetit nga forcat greke.
Më 1913 shkon në Londër si përfaqësues i Ushtrisë shqiptare. Në muzeun historik të Londrës gjendet një portret i tij i titulluar: Gjenerali me qeleshe të bardhë.
Më 1915 vihet në mbrojtje të qeverisë së Princ Vidit dhe me mbështetjen e kolonelit holandez Thomson, krijon xhandarmërinë e parë shqiptare.
Më 1916 gjendet në Shkodër për të organizuar mbrojtjen nga malazezët, kohë kur sajohet edhe vrasja e tij.
Vepra e Isa Boletinit është nderuar në çdo kohë në gjithë Shqipërinë etnike. Emrin e tij e mbajnë shkolla, rrugë, lagje e sheshe. Gjithashtu ka një batalion special të ushtrisë shqiptare, aktualisht i instaluar në Irak, që mban emrin e Isa Boletinit.

_Ferdinand Dervishi panorma.com.al_ 

Paska ra ne mes te rruges me pushke ne dore si burrat.

----------


## biligoa

> shum bukur ka shkruar kjo zojusha dajci.. per is boletinin..
> 
> mos e ka shpin tek kinema dajti kjo?


Zoti brari me postimin me poshte e ke pergjegjen e asaj pyetjes qe bere te tema e z.R.Ceci

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

